# Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?



## mightyeagle69 (2. Dezember 2006)

Hi Boardy´s Eure meinung zu diesem thema würde mich doch mal interesieren|kopfkrat.Warum ist es eigentlich verboten & ist das ein generelles gebot?Warum muss es sein etc.Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist eher Pro Wettfischen..........finde es schade das es sowas nicht mehr gibt.Weis noch wo ich ein kleiner Bub war gab es immer Wettkampf-Angeln an der Kinzig in Hanau war immer ein erlebniss für mich gewesen.

gruss Mighty


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

"In Deutschland" ist schon mal ein ganz falsches Statement.

Wenns ums Angeln geht, ist alles zuerst mal Ländersache.

Das heisst:
Ist in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt und wird in jedem Bundesland (mehr oder weniger) anders gehandhabt.

Ich persönlich habe zwar moralisch/ethisch nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn Angler ihren Fang vergleichen.

Ich würde mir aber auch den Stress "der Bessere sein zu müssen" nicht auch noch beim Angeln antun.......


----------



## Kölschfan (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ja, früher hies das Wettfischen. Heute heisst es Hegefischen, Freundschaftsangeln, Tandemfischen, Feedercup u.s.w.
Ist aber eigentlich das gleiche. Oder nicht? Der mir dem meisten Fang gewinnt und bekommt einen Preis dafür.#6


----------



## NorbertF (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Gibt es in Deutschland nicht mehr in der Form wie in anderen Ländern, weil die meisten Deutschen nur glücklich sind wenn sie es schaffen anderen Menschen etwas zu verbieten das denen Spass macht. Angler bilden da keine Ausnahme.
Traurig, aber ist halt einfach eine Art Volkskrankheit, sieht man in jedem Bereich hierzulande.


----------



## mightyeagle69 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Gibt es in Deutschland nicht mehr in der Form wie in anderen Ländern, weil die meisten Deutschen nur glücklich sind wenn sie es schaffen anderen Menschen etwas zu verbieten das denen Spass macht. Angler bilden da keine Ausnahme.
> Traurig, aber ist halt einfach eine Art Volkskrankheit, sieht man in jedem Bereich hierzulande.





*Danke Danke Danke......... es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute die da genauso denken wie ich* |laola:.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ich hatte mich damals für die deutsche Jugendmeisterschaft qualifiziert.
Das war in dem Jahr als das Wettkampfangeln auf höherer Ebene verboten wurde.#q 

Was meint Ihr was ich sauer war.
:c


----------



## The_Duke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß ich seit dem ich fische solchen Veranstaltungen stets ablehnend gegenüber stand (ist nicht meine Auffassung vom Angeln), finde ich ein Verbot von Wettfischen (oder wie man diese Veranstaltungen auch immer nennen will) daneben.
Warum können Wettfischen nicht nach noch festzulegenden Regularien durchgeführt werden?
In ganz Deutschland werden Skatturniere nach einheitlichen Regeln durchgeführt...warum also nicht auch Wettfischen?
Die großen Anglerverbände würden da bestimmt ein Regelwerk gebacken kriegen.

Ich würde zwar um solche Veranstaltungen einen großen Bogen machen, aber deswegen würde ich trotzdem für eine Aufhebung dieses Verbotes plädieren.
Wenn jemand meint sich mit anderen Anglern wettkampfmäßig  vergleichen zu müssen...soll er doch! Jeder nach seinem Geschmack #c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ich habe letzte Woche durch Zufall meinen alten Lehrmeister im Stippen wieder getroffen und ein wenig mit Ihm unterhalten:Er hat mir erzählt das Wettkampfangeln bis zur Landesverband Ebene in NRW wieder erlaubt wäre...
Da ich aber zur Zeit in keinem Verein bin und ausschliesslich nur noch auf Raubfisch angele kann ich nicht sagen ob es stimmt.


----------



## vertikal (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



The_Duke schrieb:


> In ganz Deutschland werden Skatturniere nach einheitlichen Regeln durchgeführt...warum also nicht auch Wettfischen?




Hängt möglicherweise damit zusammen, dass Skatkarten in der Regel keine lebenden Tiere sind - nur mal so'n Gedanke.|sagnix


Ist der Fred hier ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz, oder ist das wirklich ernstgemeint?

Ich bin mir da im Moment nicht ganz sicher.......


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Es werden in einigen Regionen wieder Wettfischen durchgeführt, es gibt dabei scheinbar zwei Arten von Veranstaltungen:
1. Es werden die Fische gefangen um später als Besatzt in andere Gewässer zu gelangen ,als Preise gibt es Pokale oder kleine Sachpreise, kann man positiv sehen so kommen wir im Verein an einige Zentner Rotaugen im Jahr damit ist es zumindestens gratis Kormorane zu füttern.

2. Große Angelveranstaltungen es geht nur um Sachpreise oder gar Geld, Fische werden totgekloppt oder zurückgesetzt, wobei bevorzugt gehältert wird da es schneller geht  als abschlagen.
Gelegentlich werden dabei einige erwischt die Betrügen und sich nicht an Futtermengen halten,oder einer kam sogar mit 2 Sporttaschen voller Fische zur Waage ,obwohl Nichtfänger-ein Runnig-gag in unserer Gegend.
Fische sind Nebensache es wird gehofft mir den Anglerischen Erfolg Sponsorverträge zu bekommen, Sachpreise sind meistens schon am abend bei Ebay oder in irgend welchen Kleinanzeigen,mit den tollen Satz "bei einer Tombola gewonnen".
Das ist Wettangeln egal wie es geschöhnt genannt wird.
Meiner Meinung nach muß der Fisch immer im Vordergrund stehen nicht das Geld.


----------



## The_Duke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



vertikal schrieb:


> Hängt möglicherweise damit zusammen, dass Skatkarten in der Regel keine lebenden Tiere sind - nur mal so'n Gedanke.|sagnix




Es geht mir bei meinem Vergleich nicht um Karten, lebende Tiere oder Briefmarken.
Es geht hier um ein festes Regelwerk "Wettfischen", mit dem die Fehler aus der Vergangenheit ausgemerzt werden sollen.
Ich denke da an vollgestopfte Setzkescher, welche nach dem Wiegen wieder ins Gewässer zurückgekippt wurden usw....
Solche negative Publicity muss vermieden werden...jede Gruppe wird meistens nach ihrem schwärzesten Schaf bewertet...1000 weiße Schafe wiegen kein Schwarzes auf!

Man kann durchaus ein Hobby, Passion oder auch einen Sport (z.B Taubenflugsport) betreiben, welcher eng an Tiere gebunden ist.
Wichtig ist doch dabei dann der respektvolle und schonende Umgang mit der Kreatur.
Das fängt beim Kleintierzüchter an, der seine Tiere zur Schau stellt, geht über den Pferdesport und was weiß ich noch und endet irgendwo beim Jäger oder Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Nochal:
Ich persönlich würde mir, wie oben schonm gesagt, wettfischen nicht antun - man muss sich in meinen Augen nicht auch noch beim Angeln stressen. 

Aber der hier:


			
				The Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist doch dabei dann der respektvolle und schonende Umgang mit der Kreatur.
> Das fängt beim Kleintierzüchter an, der seine Tiere zur Schau stellt, geht über den Pferdesport und was weiß ich noch und endet irgendwo beim Jäger oder Angler.


ist erstklassig!!!
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



vertikal schrieb:


> Hängt möglicherweise damit zusammen, dass Skatkarten in der Regel keine lebenden Tiere sind - nur mal so'n Gedanke.



Ja, so sehe ich das allerdings auch!



vertikal schrieb:


> Ist der Fred hier ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz, oder ist das wirklich ernstgemeint?



Wozu soll denn das auch gut sein, dieses Wettangeln? Es gibt nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Grund dafür, aber jede Menge dumme Gründe... Wer hat den längsten (Fisch), wer hat den größten (Setzkescher), wer kann am längsten (auf'm Bänkchen hocken und das Rütchen schwenken)...


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wozu soll denn das auch gut sein, dieses Wettangeln? Es gibt nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Grund dafür, aber jede Menge dumme Gründe... Wer hat den längsten (Fisch), wer hat den größten (Setzkescher), wer kann am längsten (auf'm Bänkchen hocken und das Rütchen schwenken)...


 
Diese Frage kannst du tausend Mal stellen. Darauf bekommst du hier im Board keine vernünftige Antwort. Die meisten sind hier extrem liberal, vor Allem, wenn es um ihre Interessen geht.

Da kannst du fragen was du willst, tierschutzrechtliche Fragen oder gar übergeordnete ethisch, damit meine nicht das PETA- Niveau, spielen hier keine Rolle. Wenn irgendjemandem hier sein Spielzeug weg genommen wird, dann wird geweint. Mal leise mal laut, ohne sich die Frage nach dem Hintergrund zu stellen. Die Frage bewegt sich doch auf gleichem Niveau, wie die der Hardcorerelaeser. Warum sind in Deutschland keine Hahnen-, Hunde- und Stierkämpfe erlaubt? Ist doch schade, könnt man doch regeln wie beim Skat, dann wäre doch alles gut. Es ist manchmal ziemlich unglaublich. 

Bei dieser Frage allein muss man sich doch schon wundern.
 -Informationsinteresse oder soll es wieder Stunk zwischen den Fraktionen geben.-


Uli


----------



## NorbertF (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> Wenn irgendjemandem hier sein Spielzeug weg genommen wird, dann wird geweint.



Gutes Beispiel. Dabei gibt es doch nix schöneres als anderen ihr Spielzeug wegzunehmen gell? Hier tun sich Abgründe auf, redet weiter, ihr vermittelt gute Einsichten was vorgeht.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel. Dabei gibt es doch nix schöneres als anderen ihr Spielzeug wegzunehmen gell? Hier tun sich Abgründe auf, redet weiter, ihr vermittelt gute Einsichten was vorgeht.



Hier wollte nur jemand - und ich sehe das auch so - klarstellen, dass Fische _kein_ Spielzeug sind. Wer das denkt, sollte vielleicht lieber zur Magnetangel und dem Eimerchen greifen.

Und ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, weshalb jemand, der zwischen _Fisch_ und _Spielzeug_ unterscheiden kann, verdächtigt wird, er wolle anderen ihr Spielzeug wegnehmen! Verstehst Du:

Fisch ungleich Spielzeug​


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel. Dabei gibt es doch nix schöneres als anderen ihr Spielzeug wegzunehmen gell? Hier tun sich Abgründe auf, redet weiter, ihr vermittelt gute Einsichten was vorgeht.


 
Was tun sich denn für Abgründe auf? Das würde mich echt mal interessieren? 

Nein, ich wollte nicht klarstellen, dass Fische kein Spielzeug sind. Das ist völlig selbstverständlich. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass denken generell ganztägig erlaubt ist und nicht nur von 12 bis Mittag.

Immer wieder die gleiche Leier. o Gott, o Gott es wird alles verboten. Das es für die meisten Verbote durchaus sinnvolle Gründe gibt, darauf sollte bitte nicht hingewiesen werden, denn dann tun sich Abgründe auf.

*Tierschutzgesetz
(TierschG)
in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung
vom 25. Mai 1998 (BGBL I S.1105)*​ 
*Erster Abschnitt
Grundsatz*
*§ 1*​Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.
(Zitat: http://www.leveste.de/tierschutz/tierschutzgesetz/01_03.htm)

Wer natürlich findet, das ein sportliches Wettangeln einen vernünftigen Grund darstellt um obiges zu tun, der kann natürlich nicht drauf verzichten. Die meisten, die hier erbost über Verbote zetern, die aus diesem Gesetz resultieren, begreifen schlichtweg nicht, dass sie den Anglern einen Bärendienst erweisen. Frei nach dem Motto "Die sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen, ich brauche keinen Grund, sind ja bloß Fische."

Man kann es sich ja auch leicht machen und sagen, dass einen sowas nicht interessiert und das man tatsächlich findet, dass Menschen mit Tieren alles machen dürfen, was ihnen so grade in den Sinn kommt. Das nennt man anthropozentrisch. 

Uli


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

ein Vernünftiger Grund ist für mich Besatzfisch zu bekommen,beim letzten mal waren es 135Kg Rotaugen um 50gr und die kamen sogar aus den gleichen Einzugsgebiet.
Kaufen kann ich entweder auch nur Wildfänge aus fremden Gewässern oder Farmfische die in Naturgewässern Probleme bekommen (und leiden ).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ein Vernünftiger Grund ist für mich Besatzfisch zu bekommen...



Dafür brauche ich allerdings kein _Wett_angeln, ein _Normal_angeln reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte nicht klarstellen, dass Fische kein Spielzeug sind. Das ist völlig selbstverständlich.



Ich will nicht sagen, dass Du falsch liegst, aber richtig liegst Du auch nicht. Das ist nämlich nicht selbstverständlich, weil das:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass denken generell ganztägig erlaubt ist und nicht nur von 12 bis Mittag.



leider auch nicht selbstverständlich ist...


----------



## NorbertF (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ja schönes Gesetz. Wir haben ja nichts wichtigeres zu tun als solche Gesetze zu erfinden damit man den bösen Anglern das Wettfischen verbieten kann.
Massentierhaltung und Transport kann natürlich weiter stattfinden. Wir leben in einem Land in dem Mütter ihren Kindern Kalkreiniger zu trinken geben und sonstige Scherze und es gibt nichts wichtigeres als anderen "ihr Eimerchen und Schäufelchen" wegzunehmen. Ist schon klar.
Der Vergleich mit dem Spielzeug und dem Eimerchen ist übrigens von euch, nicht von mir. Den Schuh könnt ihr euch selber anziehen. Ich weiss wie ich Lebewesen zu behandeln habe.
Wettfischen habe ich selbst nie teilgenommen, finde ich auch nicht wirklich toll, aber ich kann mich da echt zurücklehnen und es gut sein lassen. Gibt echt Wichtigeres wo ich meine Energie einbringen kann. Ich hab da keinen Spass dran anderen was zu verbieten, das völlig belanglos ist. Nur damit ich toll dastehe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ....Der Vergleich mit dem Spielzeug und dem Eimerchen ist übrigens von euch, nicht von mir. Den Schuh könnt ihr euch selber anziehen. Ich weiss wie ich Lebewesen zu behandeln habe....
> .


 

!Jemanden sein liebstes Spielzeug wegnehmen..." ist eine Redewendung. 

Beim Spiel mit der Magnetangel angelt man garnicht auf echte Fische!!!

Hast du eigentlich alles gelesen? Das waren keine Vergleiche. 

Kindern Kalkreiniger zu trinken zu geben ist übrigens auch verboten. Seit kurzer Zeit dürfen Eltern ihre Kinder sogar nicht mehr schlagen.

Achtung!!! Extra für dich: vorsicht IRONIE!!!

"Das ist aber schade, naja in Deutschland wird ja alles verboten was Spaß macht."

IRONIE zu ende

Uli


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@sundvogel
Respekt, ich musste leider auf diesem Board auch schon des öfteren feststellen, dass fischwaidgerechtes Verhalten nicht gerade eine gelobte Tugend ist......


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Gut, bleibt als Schlusseinsicht die Feststellung:
wieder ein Punkt in dem die Angler sich gegenseitig bekriegen statt zusammenzuhalten. Keine gemeinsame Haltung möglich.
@Fischpaule: schonmal ein US-amerikanisches, spanisches oder holländisches "Wettangeln" auf Schwarzbarsch oder Zander gesehen? Wenn ja dann müsstest du wissen dass das sehrwohl mit fischwaidgerechtem Verhalten verbunden ist.
Wenn nicht: Hauptsache mal die Schublade gefunden:
Wettangler = Tierquäler.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Fips III schrieb:


> Es kann nicht verboten sein.
> 
> Zumindest nicht in Schleswig Holstein.
> 
> ...


 
Da steht nirgends, dass Wettfischen in Schleswig-Holstein erlaubt ist. Die Interpretation aus dem Bericht heraus ist völlig falsch. Schaut man mal auf die Homepage des www.lsfv-sh.de, dann findet man dort auch eine Definition von Wettfischen und Gemeinschaftsfischen. Und nur Gemeinschaftsfischen sind erlaubt, da gibt es ganz feine Unterschiede. Die Definition gilt übrigens im gesamten Bereich des VDSF.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Wenn's auf Kosten der Fische geht, kann ich auf Einigkeit verzichten. 

Was ist das für ein Argument? Wenn die anderen (Massentierhalter etc) Kacke bauen, habe ich auch das Recht, Mist zu machen (Wettangeln, Stierkampf undsoweiter)!??


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Dann geh doch nach Spanien und verbiete dort Stierkämpfe #q 
Viel Spass und gutes Gelingen!
Und wieso sagst du schon wieder das ginge auf Kosten der Fische? Das ist Unsinn! Die Länder in denen das erlaubt ist (zB Holland, USA, Spanien) haben viel bessere Bestände als wir. Warum wohl? Weil sie so schlecht mit ihren Fischen umgehen? 
Es ist einfach nicht korrekt dass Wettfischen Tierquälerei ist. Beim Angeln muss man den Fang IMMER waidgerecht behandeln egal obs nen Preis gibt oder nicht.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wenn's auf Kosten der Fische geht, kann ich auf Einigkeit verzichten.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Argument? Wenn die anderen (Massentierhalter etc) Kacke bauen, habe ich auch das Recht, Mist zu machen (Wettangeln, Stierkampf undsoweiter)!??


 
|good: |good: |good: 

Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken!#6

Leider scheint die Menschen immer wieder der versuchung zu erliegen, ein Unrecht mit einem anderen wieder legal zu machen.

Einigkeit wird immer wieder angemahnt. Einigkeit worüber?

Wir wissen ziemlich genau worüber und da werden wir keine finden.

Was wir finden können ist gegenseitiger Respekt und Toleranz. Wenn man die aber jedes Mal schon im Beitrag 5 über den Haufen wirft und dann das missionieren einsetzt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass man vergeblich sucht.

Toleranz bedeutet auch, dass man nicht immer zu allem was sagen muss, man kann es sich auch denken.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nicht korrekt dass Wettfischen Tierquälerei ist. Beim Angeln muss man den Fang IMMER waidgerecht behandeln egal obs nen Preis gibt oder nicht.



|good: 

Genau so schauts nämlich aus, alles andere ist Wortklauberei und Korinthenkackerei!


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Genau so schauts nämlich aus, alles andere ist Wortklauberei und Korinthenkackerei!



Natürlich schauts so aus, aber einen politisch korrekt lebenden Menschen interessiert das nicht. Wettangler sind Tierquäler und aus. Ob das nun stimmt oder nicht ist egal.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn! Die Länder in denen das erlaubt ist (zB Holland, USA, Spanien) haben viel bessere Bestände als wir. .


 
In Ländern, in denen die Eingeborenen ihre Verstorbenen Nachfahren verbrennen und die Asche essen, haben die auch mehr Bäume. Trotzdem fang ich nun nicht an, meinen Opa auszubuddeln, wenn ich einen grünen Garten haben will. 

Es könnte - aber da müsste man frei von Ideologie zum nachdenken bereit sein - evtl auch an so unwesentlichen Dingen wie Bevölkerungsdichte und qm Gewässer pro Kopf Einbürger liegen. Nur so als Beispiel oder als Anregung mal eingeworfen.

Und die USA zu erwähnen ist dann schon recht lustig, finde ich. Wenn man die Angelei am Rhein in der Nähe vom Ruhrort sieht und dann schaut, dass ein Ami sicherlich nicht am Abend mal eben ein paar 100 Km zum entlegenden Colorado River fährt, um dort seinen Fisch zu fangen, kann man schwerlich die dortigen Bestände auf das Entnahmeverhalten zurück führen. Nur mal so als Extremfall, um es zu verdeutlichen, wie argumentiert wird.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dann geh doch nach Spanien und verbiete dort Stierkämpfe.


 
Nein, ich gehe nicht nach _Spanien_, um dort die Stierkämpfe zu verbieten - das sollen die selber machen oder auch nicht. Ich muss mich da nicht einmischen, ich bin kein Amerikaner...

Aber ich finde es völlig in Ordnung, das _hier_ das Wettfischen nur sehr eingeschränkt erlaubt ist. Wer unbedingt mit Fischen seine Spiele treiben will, der soll sich doch ans Casting halten, da gibt's auch Preise, und man lernt noch was dabei.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Finde ich ja eigentlich auch 
Ich habe ja noch nie an nem Wettfischen teilgenommen, schreckt mich eher ab, weil ich das Naturerlebnis suche.
Tote verbrennen statt einbuddeln ist aber übrigens wirklich die bessere Methode, hab ich zumindest gehört. Jetzt wirds aber echt zu hart 
Nix für ungut, aber ich mag solche Diskussionen.
Und dabei die Position der unbeliebten Meinung einzunehmen ist so eine Art Sport. Wobei ich dabei bleibe: Mir wärs egal wenn es Wettfischen zu Bedingungen gäbe wie in anderen Ländern, sprich mit absolut einwandfreiem Umgang mit dem Fang. Entweder wie unsere Hegefischen, aber auch anders, nämlich mit Releasen des Fangs inbesondere wenn es um Raubfisch geht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Natürlich schauts so aus, aber einen politisch korrekt lebenden Menschen interessiert das nicht. Wettangler sind Tierquäler und aus. Ob das nun stimmt oder nicht ist egal.



Tja Norbert, 
"Political Correctness" ist halt groß in Mode...

Ich bin eben ein kleiner Revoluzer... mit dem Strom schwimmen kann jeder.

@Wasserpatscher:
Soweit ich weiß, sind wir im gleichen Angelverein... FFV v. 1875 e.V. Ich nur noch passiv, weil ich nicht mehr bei Ffm wohne sondern noch in Nordosthessen, da gibts Anangeln, Vatertagsangeln, Nachtfischen, Abfischen... anschließend gibts ne Tombola mit kleinen Preisen.

Früher gabs die Preise je nachdem wie man gefangen hatte...
Ganz ehrlich, nen großen Unterschied sehe ich da nicht, zumal am Teich bei den Gemeinschaftsangeln sowieso die "üblichen Verdächtigen" sitzen... 
sprich dieselben Leute die damals nach Fanggewicht prämiert wurden werden eben jetzt nach dem Zufallsprinzip prämiert.

Übrigens haben diese "üblichen verdächtigen" schon zu "Königsangelnzeiten" Ihre Fische waidgerecht behandelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Das für mich Interessante ist bei solchen Diskussionen NICHT, dass es dazu unterschiedliche  Meinungen gibt - dazu sind die Angler selber viel zu unterschiedlich.

Das Interessante ist für mich, wie die gleichen "Tätigkeiten" (hier: die Nutzung von Tieren (oder allgemein natürlichen Ressourcen) für den Menschen/die Menschheit) moralisch/ethisch unterschieden werden, je nachdem ob man sie "zum Vergnügen" wie das Angeln, geschäftlich wie zum Beispiel Fischmastbetriebe oder Berufsfischer mit Schlepp/Stellnetzen oder gar wissenschaftlich (abfischen mit Netzen oder Elektro zur Bestandserfassung/Umsetzung etc.).

Wissenschaftlich:
Naja, vielleicht nicht schön, muss aber halt sein, man braucht ja Daten und Erkenntnisse ...........
Geschäftlich: 
viellleicht noch weniger schön, aber da hängen ja Arbeitsplätze dran, man muss Geld verdienen, wir wollen ja auch billigen Fisch im Supermarkt
zum Vergnügen:
Wie, die haben Spass am Angeln? Die WOLLEN Tiere quälen? Haut drauf, haut drauf!!!

Es geht also bei solchen Diskussionen nie darum, ob Tiere "gequält" werden dürfen, sondern nur aus welchem Grund die Gesellschaft ein Quälen für noch hinnehmbar hält.

Die Frage für uns Angler solte in meinen Augen daher nicht sein,, ob wir pro oder contra "Wettfischen" sind, sondern ob es möglich ist, Regularien aufzustellen, nach denen das auch nach gesellschaftlichen Maßstäben durchführbar ist.

Wer sich auf die Diskussion einläßt, ob die Nutzung von Tieren (respektive natürlichen Ressourcen) für den Menschen/die Menschheit grundsätzlich moralisch/ethisch vertretbar ist, der hat schon verloren.


----------



## Monsterqualle (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

So wirklich verboten können Wettfischen aber irgendwie nicht sein.
Wie kann es sonst angehen, dass Deutsche Mannschaften an Welt- Europameisterschaften Teilnehmen. Diese Meisterschaften werden zwar nicht in Deutschland ausgetragen, die Ausscheidungsangeln aber sehrwohl. Es werden auch Deutsche Meister im Kutter-, sowie Brandungsangeln gekührt. 

Der VDSF hält solche Veranstaltungen zwar nicht ab, der DMV aber schon.

Der Unterschied der " Meeresmeisterschaften" im Gegensatz zu den " Süßwassermeisterschaften" liegt allerdings darin, dass die gefangenen Fische allesamt in der Küche landen, und nicht in irgendeinem Zoo zur Tierfütterung. Vielleicht wird es deshalb in diesen Bereichen geduldet.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht also bei solchen Diskussionen nie darum, ob Tiere "gequält" werden dürfen, sondern nur aus welchem Grund die Geselschaft ein Quälen für noch hinnehmbar hält.


 
Ein wichtiger Punkt. #6 

Trotzdem versucht zumindest diese Gesellschaft im Rahmen der erwünschten Ergebnisse trotzdem immer noch, dem Tier zumindest auf dem Weg dort hin den größtmöglichen Schutz zu geben.

Wäre es anders, bräuchten wir kaum z.B. über Tiertransporte ztu diskutieren. Wenn allerdings am Ende der Tiertransport selber der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck wird, dann steigen glaube ich genügend Leute aus. Beim Angeln haben wir den Fall - wenn ich bei dem Beispiel bleibe - dass dann am Ende nur noch die Schweinchen beim Metzger landen, die wegen des aus Selbstzweck betriebenen Tiertransportes drauf gehen, wobei der Tiertransport mit immer besseren Methoden stattfindet, die die Tiere bestmöglich schützen sollen.

So ähnlich seh ich das beim Angeln übrigens auch.


----------



## Big Rolly (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Finde ich ja eigentlich auch
> Ich habe ja noch nie an nem Wettfischen teilgenommen, schreckt mich eher ab, weil ich das Naturerlebnis suche.




Das selbe ist auch mein Bestreben, ich hatte mich einmal von einem Freund verführen lassen und war mit Ihm in Frankreich auf so einem Wettangeln, never ever.


Wie Thomas9904 schon sagte Stress pur.


Man kann sicherlich wie in vielen Vereinen ein gemütlichen Angeltag dazu nutzen und am ende des Tages die Fänge wiegen und vielleicht auch paar Preise ausloben aber was ich an diesem Tag in Frankreich erlebt habe war der absolute Hammer.

Alle 30 min Platz wechseln und wieder Pause.Und wenn man dann auch noch sieht das ganze Teams anreisen die noch so einen "Butler" haben die die gefangenen Fische abhaken und Köder neu aufziehen nur damit der "Angler" oben weiterfischen kann, möge mir der Herr mir das angeln vermiesen bevor ich das noch einmal mitmache .


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Tja für mich ist das Angeln der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck. Nicht der Fisch der dabei evtl. in der Küche landet.
JEDER Angler der etwas anderes behauptet, der lügt oder kann nicht rechnen. Angeln kostet mich 1000ende Euros, dafür kann ich mein Leben lang jeden Tag Fisch kaufen und essen. Der dann aber sicher NICHT so schonend gefangen und behandelt wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> Angeln kostet mich 1000ende Euros, dafür kann ich mein Leben lang jeden Tag Fisch kaufen und essen.


Radio Eriwan:
Im Prinzip ja, ABER:
Einen qualitativ dem selbstgefangenen Fisch nur annähernd gleichkommenden Fisch zu kaufen, kommt richtig teuer!!

So kostet z. B. der von franzöischen Fischern geangelte und mit entsprechenden Zertifikat versehene eh schon nicht billige Wolfsbarsch ein mehrfaches des mit Netzen gefangenen.

Das gleiche gilt für Unterschiede von norwegischem oder schwedischen Mastlachs im Gegensatz zu schottischem Biolachs oder gar zu Wildlachs.....

So kommt man als Angler sozusagen immer noch "preiswert" an diese Fischqualität UND hat noch Spass dabei und (für die moralisch/ethischen Gutmenschen) "quält" dabei auch noch wesentlich weniger den Fisch!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Tja für mich ist das Angeln der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck. Nicht der Fisch der dabei evtl. in der Küche landet.
> JEDER Angler der etwas anderes behauptet, der lügt oder kann nicht rechnen. Angeln kostet mich 1000ende Euros, dafür kann ich mein Leben lang jeden Tag Fisch kaufen und essen. Der dann aber sicher NICHT so schonend gefangen und behandelt wurde.


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben. Das deckt aber nicht das ganze Thema ab. 

Wir haben inzwischen 


Angler, die eben gar keinen Fisch essen
Angler, die so oft angeln, dass sie das alles gar nicht essen könnten
Angler, deren Zielfisch deren eigener Aussage nach ungenießbar ist
Angler, die zu den Spitzenzeiten derart oft auf den Zielfisch angeln, dass sie die Erfolge gar nicht verwerten könnten
Angler, die so erfolgreich und auch häufig angeln, dass diese in schon kleineren Gruppen wirklich in Bereiche vorstoßen, in denen sie Bestände nachhaltig gefährden würden.
Noch wahrscheilich 94 andere Arten von Anglern, die je nach Gusto mehr oder weniger intensiv einwirken und beeinflussen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> Wir haben inzwischen
> 
> Angler, die eben gar keinen Fisch essen
> Angler, die so oft angeln, dass sie das alles gar nicht essen könnten
> ...


RICHTIG!!

Und dann gibts trotzdem immer wieder welche, die meinen "das Anglerboard" müsse sich als Ganzes hinter irgendwelche Forderunen/Vorgehensweisen stellen (auch bei anderen, heiss diskutierten Themen).

"Das Anglerboard" ist aber keine moralisch/ethische Instanz, sondern eine Kommunikationsplattform für die ganzen Arten von Anglern mit den zig unterschiedlichen Ansichten, die Aali genannt hat (und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar mehr...).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Tja Norbert,
> "Political Correctness" ist halt groß in Mode...
> 
> Ich bin eben ein kleiner Revoluzer... mit dem Strom schwimmen kann jeder.


 
Das mir! Ich bin bis jetzt noch nie in den Verdachtsgeruch von "Political Correctness" gekommen! Bin doch selbst ein amtlich geprüftes Revoluzzerchen... Willst Du mich beleidigen??? Sollen wir vor die Tür gehen?

An Thomas: Ich will nicht das tun, was ich darf und was gesellschaftlich anerkannt ist, sondern das, was ich mir selbst erlauben will - Wettangeln gehört nicht dazu, aus den beschriebenen Gründen. Wer alles tut, was gesellschaftlich anerkannt ist, kann dennoch ein übles Schwein sein.


----------



## Big Rolly (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Angler, die eben gar keinen Fisch essen



Will diesen Anglern nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn sie den Fisch eh nicht essen,warum angeln die dann.

Die könnten doch im Wald spazieren gehn und mit dem Fotoaparat Vögel knipsen. Werden ja dann auch nicht gegessen.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Die angeln aus Spass am angeln.
Wie ich auch. Dass ich gerne Fisch esse ist Zufall. Ich würde auch angeln wenn ich keinen Fisch essen würde.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das mir! Ich bin bis jetzt noch nie in den Verdachtsgeruch von "Political Correctness" gekommen! Bin doch selbst ein amtlich geprüftes Revoluzzerchen... Willst Du mich beleidigen??? Sollen wir vor die Tür gehen?



Käse, ich hab nur nen "Rundumschlag" ausgeführt, daß ausgerechnet Du Dir den Schuh anziehst hätt ich aber nicht gedacht


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Käse, ich hab nur nen "Rundumschlag" ausgeführt, daß ausgerechnet Du Dir den Schuh anziehst hätt ich aber nicht gedacht


 
"Te absolvo ab pecatis tuis ...."

(Tschuldigung, Benedict, ich weiß, ich habe dafür keine Lizenz, aber das musste mal gesagt werden...)


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> "Te absolvo ab pecatis tuis ...."
> 
> (Tschuldigung, Benedict, ich weiß, ich habe dafür keine Lizenz, aber das musste mal gesagt werden...)




Tja, jetzt hast Du mich  ich hab kein Latinum und bin auch noch evangelisch 

Mehr als "Asterix-Latein" geht bei mir nicht


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ich habe Dir Deine Sünden vergeben, auf das Du nicht in der Hölle schmoren mögest - ich bin allerdings auch nicht kathodisch, eher so ein unorthodoxer Taoist (nein, nicht Mao).


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

kathodisch ist geil  Das gefällt mir. Dann bin ich anodisch dann können wir wieder Strom fliessen lassen in der nächsten Diskussion!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Interessante Diskusion! Ich sag mal so hier hat jeder irgendwo Recht!!! Es gibt auch Leute die sagen Angeln ist reine Tierquälerei...stell dir mal vor dir haut einer einen Harken durch die Lippe usw.(so wollte man mir das Angeln ausreden) Aus diesem Bsp. heraus ist eure diskusion mit dem Wettangeln "Kleingehacktes". Wir Angler haben einen Ehrencodex...der besagt das man schonend mit dem Fisch um zu gehen hat! wer das nicht macht ist kein Sportangler sondern Berufsfischer oder sowas. Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> Aus diesem Bsp. heraus ist eure diskusion mit dem Wettangeln "Kleingehacktes". Wir Angler haben einen Ehrencodex...der besagt das man schonend mit dem Fisch um zu gehen hat! wer das nicht macht ist kein Sportangler sondern Berufsfischer oder


Genau so ...

Aber auch hier stellt sich (schon wieder )) die Frage, was heisst denn schonend mit dem Fisch umgehen???

Und - unabhängig von gesetzlichen Regelungen - ist es z. B. möglich bei Wettfischen "schonend" mit dem Fisch, so dass es gesellschaftlich akzeptabel ist??

Weils ja letztlich bei der ganzen Diskusion "nur" drum geht, welche Art der "Tierquälerei" gesellschaftlich akzeptiert wird und daher juristisch erlaubt ist....


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die angeln aus Spass am angeln.
> Wie ich auch. Dass ich gerne Fisch esse ist Zufall. Ich würde auch angeln wenn ich keinen Fisch essen würde.


 
Siehste und da kommste halt in Bereiche, wo Du Dir sagen lassen musst, dass Du zwar gegen einen Lederfußball treten kannst, wenn das Dein Hobby ist, es aber ein Unterschied ist, wenn es zwar Dein Hobby ist, aber das Leder vom Lederfußball noch auf dem lebenden Rind hängt. Dann eben kannst Du nicht dagegen treten. Darübe hinaus haben wir dann noch P***, in die man mit meiner Ansicht gerne hinein geschoben wird. Die wollen dann das Fußballspielen verbieten, weil dafür ein Rind sein Leder lassen muss. Das ist dann wieder ne andere Baustelle. 

Fakt ist aber nunmal, dass man für jeden dieser Schritte immer wieder Grenzen überschreiten muss und die muss eben jeder mit sich ausmachen, alledings muss er sich auch bewußt sein, dass er dafür in der Kritik stehen kann. So wie ich mir durchaus bewußt bin, dass auch ich bei bestimmten Gruppen (P*** z.B. in der kritik stehe). Die Frage ist allerdings auch, inwieweit mich andere in diese Kritik schieben, obwohl ich das doh völlig anders sehen. Dann betrifft mich eben deren Wunsch und dahin bin ich nicht bereit zu gehen. Ich identifiziere mich nicht kommentarlos mit Dingen, hinter denen ich selber nicht mal stehe, um mich gegen dritte mit noch anderen Ansichten als geschlossen darzustellen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Stimmt !? Ich weiss das Wettangeln spass macht aber das es auch Sachen gibt die einem den Spass verdirbt! Wenn ich gesehen habe wir einige (wenige) mit Fischen umgehen. Sei es ein Barsch oder ein Blei. zb. hing bei dem einen der Setzkescher nur 2-3cm im Wasser und die 2 Barsche lagen immer wieder im trocknen usw. aber das sind Leute die dann zu sehr auf den 1.Platz aus sind


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ich nehme mir einfach das Recht aus Spass zu angeln. Bzw. ich gebe es offen zu, zutreffen tut das für sicher über 90% der Angler. Mag sein dass man dafür in Deutschland einen weiteren (Vorschiebe) Grund (essen des Fisches) braucht. Gut meinetwegen, ich esse sie ja gern. Allerdings release ich 90%. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich 2 Hechte und 1 Zander verspachtelt, den Rest freigelassen. Und ich fange mindestens jeden 2ten Angeltag etwas. Würde ich das alles entnehmen hätte der Spass für mich und andere schnell ein Loch aufgrund des schnell schrumpfenden Bestandes. Es gibt hier noch andere Vielangler die das genauso handhaben (gottseidank) und auch einige Kochtoppies die alles entnehmen (sei ihnen gegönnt, ist genug da weil die Mehrheit sich zurückhält).
Gottseidank bin ich aufgrund meiner geografischen Situation  im Dreiländereck in der Lage das alles ehrlich zu sagen, da in Frankreich und in der Schweiz releasen gesetzlich erlaubt ist, teilweise sogar ein Muss. Gibt hier genug Gewässer wo Fisch entnehmen eine Straftat ist, Spassangeln aber nicht.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

...wer weiß denn hier üperhaupt wie solche "Wettfischen" ablaufen...?

...kann nur sagen das die Weißfischbestände an vielen Gewässern besser waren als noch Hältern und "Wettfischen" offiziell" erlaubt waren...

...da stellt sich doch die Frage ob es alles so schlecht war...


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...kann nur sagen das die Weißfischbestände an vielen Gewässern besser waren als noch Hältern und "Wettfischen" offiziell" erlaubt waren...
> 
> ...da stellt sich doch die Frage ob es alles so schlecht war...


 
Das ist ja mal ne bemerkenswerte Erkenntnis. Ich bin sicher du kannst das durch verschiedene Statistiken und Untersuchungen belegen.

Es geht doch gar nicht um die Frage wie frisch der Fisch ist oder wie teuer oder wie sonst was.

Es geht darum unter welchen Voraussetzungen es Ausnahmen von diesem Tierschutzgesetz gibt. Das Gesetz besagt nichts anderes, als dass Tiere ein Recht auf Unversehrtheit haben, es sei denn es gibt einen *vernünftigen* Grund dafür, sie zu beeinträchtigen.
Sicher ist es so das keiner oder kaum jemand wegen des Nahrungserwerbs angelt, Zumindest kein Freizeitangler. Trotzdem ist das letztendlich der einzige vernünftige Grund dafür einen Fisch absichtlich und hinterlistig an den Haken zu locken.
Bei allen anderen Begründungen muss man nachfragen ob sie vernünftig sind.
Ein Hegefischen ist substantiell etwas völlig anderes als ein Stippwettkampf, weil es darum geht dem Hege- und Pflegeauftrag nach zu kommen. 
Worum geht es in einem Wettfischen?
Doch nur darum, dass einer von vielen Anglern zeigt, dass er, der geschickteste, schlaueste oder auch glücklichste Angler ist und vielleicht noch um Geselligkeit. 
Sind das *vernünftige* Gründe?
Natürlich sagt jeder Abhakmattenbesitzer, dass er besonders respektvoll und umsichtig mit dem Objekt der Begierde umgeht, weil er es ja meistens nicht umbringt.
Aber um was geht es eigentlich da? Was ist die Motivation?
Ein Foto zu machen was man den Freunden zeigen kann?
Einen Superdrill zu erleben?
Mit Montagen und Futter zu tüfteln, so dass der Kapitale letztendlich bezwungen wird?
Sind das *vernünftige* Gründe ein Tier mit einem Haken im Maul durch die Gegend zu ziehen?
Geht es da wirklich um Respekt? Oder um die Befriedigung egoistischer Motive?

Natürlich bedeutet Naturnutzung auch immer Naturschädigung, das lässt sich logischerweise nicht vermeiden. 

Um das ganz deutlich zu sagen: Mir glitscht so mancher Fisch aus der Hand und dass dann auch aus gutem Grund.

Was vielen hier nur schwer zu vermitteln ist, dass Angler das Privileg besitzen, Ausnahmen vom Tierschutzgesetz durch zu führen.
Sie müssen dafür allerdings bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Sie müssen z.B. einen Sachkundenachweis erbringen und sie müssen für die Ausübung ihres Hobbys einen *vernünftigen* Grund haben.
Dass man den Fisch als Sportgerät braucht oder nur zum Spaß angelt (wer hat da eigentlich keinen Spaß dabei?) oder Bilder für die persönliche Schwanzparade im Freundeskreis zeigen möchte, das sind keine vernünftigen Gründe.
Sollten das jemals die wesentlichen Gründe werden, die Angler motivieren zu angeln und die auch offiziell von den Verbänden vertreten werden, ist zu befürchten, dass Organisationen, wie die PETA, tatsächlich irgendwann mit Klagen Recht bekämen und die Angelfischerei noch viel stärkeren und schlimmeren Restriktionen ausgetzt wird als heute schon.


Uli

P.S. Für die die auf andere Länder verweisen, ich sag nur: Grand National, Fuchsjagden, Stierkampf, holländische Tomaten und holländisches Schweinefleisch, norwegischer Mastlachs...

Das kann niemand ernsthaft wollen.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Bist du schon mal auf die Idee gekommen dass vielleicht am Ende gar unser Tierschutzgesetz in der bestehenden Form nicht *vernünftig* sein könnte, oder ist so etwas für einen Deutschen ein gänzlich unerhörter Gedanke?
Leicht provokant gefragt, aber du verstehst was ich meine glaube ich. Das bestehende Gesetz hindert harmlose Angler oft an der Ausübung ihres Hobbies (C&R, Wettfischen etc.) schafft aber das eigentliche Ziel nicht. Stark verbesserungswürdig bis obsolet?
Nun bei genauerem Studium deines Textes bemerke ich dass wir beide sehr ähnlich denken, ich handhabe die glitschigen Finger genauso. Schöner fände ich es wenn man sich damit auch in D (wie international üblich) nicht verstecken müsste. Das wäre für mich ein klarer Schritt in die richtige Richtung und auch PRO Tierschutz. Ich kann die Argumentation immer noch nicht nachvollziehen dass es Tierschutz ist wenn ich jeden Fisch töte. Ich glaube der Fisch sieht das anders wenn man ihn fragt


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> Sie müssen z.B. einen Sachkundenachweis erbringen


Falsch!!
Sie müssen die Sachkunde besitzen, aber keinen Nachweis erbringen!!!
Ein Mächen von Verbänden, die unbedingt die Prüfung behalten wollen.



> Dass man den Fisch als Sportgerät braucht oder nur zum Spaß angelt (wer hat da eigentlich keinen Spaß dabei?) oder Bilder für die persönliche Schwanzparade im Freundeskreis zeigen möchte, das sind keine vernünftigen Gründe.


Und warum nicht?
Da ist nur die gesellschaftlich durchgedrückte Sichtweise der Schützer- und Spendensammellobbyisten, die alleine deswegen, weil sie durchgesetzt wurden, noch lange nicht stimmen müssen.



> Sollten das jemals die wesentlichen Gründe werden, die Angler motivieren zu angeln und die auch offiziell von den Verbänden vertreten werden, ist zu befürchten, dass Organisationen, wie die PETA, tatsächlich irgendwann mit Klagen Recht bekämen und die Angelfischerei noch viel stärkeren und schlimmeren Restriktionen ausgetzt wird als heute schon.


In dem Moment wo das die Gründe wären (und diese auch gesellschaftlich anerkannt) könnten PETA und die anderen spendensammelnden Konsorten aber einpacken )


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Doch natürlich bin ich schon auf den Gedanken gekommen.

Genau wie unser Steuergesetz, Gesetze gegen Kindesmißbrauch, Arbeitsgesetze und vieles mehr.

Ich glaube du verstehst den Gedankengang nicht.

Ich release übrigens auch und bin gewiß kein treuer Staatsbürger. Aber ich erlaube mir den Luxus über das was um mich herum passiert zumindest nach zu denken und ich bin bestimmt kein Egoist.

Eins mal nebenbei, RESPEKT vor allen die hier mit diskutieren. 
Hier artet ja gar nix aus
TOP!!!

Uli

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ich verstehe den Gedankengank sehr sehr gut, ich sehe das aber so wie Thomas es gerade geschrieben hat. Der hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, voll meine Meinung und mein Anliegem.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ja klar, das habe ich schon verstanden.
Der Mensch als allmächtiger Naturnutzer, dessen Interessen heilig sind und wenn es nur um Spaß geht.

Recht anthropozentisch gedacht und kaum reversibel, dass ist ja das Problem.

Uli


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Gottseidank bin ich aufgrund meiner geografischen Situation  im Dreiländereck in der Lage das alles ehrlich zu sagen, da in Frankreich und in der Schweiz releasen gesetzlich erlaubt ist, *teilweise sogar ein Muss*. Gibt hier genug Gewässer wo Fisch entnehmen eine Straftat ist, Spassangeln aber nicht.


 
Siehste und da will ich nicht hin und genau deswegen wehre ich den Anfängen |rolleyes 

Ich (persönlich) finde es eben untragbar, ein Tier am Ende zu einem Sportgerät zu degradieren. 

Hier wird ja auch öfters mal Holland erwähnt. Da pickt man sich immer raus, was einem passt. Hecht verboten wurde hier schon verkündet. Stimmt nicht! Eines aber unterschlagen wir dabei: Will ich wirklich nicht, dass die Leute Hecht fangen, dann verbiete ich z.B. das Jerken. Oder - so wie in Holland eben geregelt - ich verbiete für bestimmte Zeiten pauschal und ohne wenn und aber bestimmte Angelmethoden. Damit decke ich doch einen großen Teil ab.

Will das jemand? Das ganze Frühjahr mit einer u2,5 Made am Haken am Wasser hocken? 

Nur zu Leute, den ersten Schritt dort hin kann man ja hierzulande kaum abwarten, scheint es manchmal.


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Dafür haben wir in Deutschland eine andere Form von Wettfischen!!!!!
Schaut Euch einfach nur unsere "Hitparaden" in diversen Angelzeitschriften an !!!:v


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum nicht?
> Da ist nur die gesellschaftlich durchgedrückte Sichtweise der Schützer- und Spendensammellobbyisten, die alleine deswegen, weil sie durchgesetzt wurden, noch lange nicht stimmen müssen.


 
Ich denke das in diesem Land viel mehr geschützt wird als früher, davon profitieren wir Angler, mal abgesehen vom Komoranproblem, am meisten.

Ich bin in den 70er und 80er Jahren an der Unterelbe groß geworden. Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Da hatte man zum Aal und zum Butt den Blumenkohl gleich dabei.


Uli


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

...wo steht das die Fische Schmerzen empfinden...?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wo steht das die Fische Schmerzen empfinden...?


 
...wo steht, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden?...


Keine der beiden Positionen ist zweifelsfrei bewiesen. Was schließt Du daraus?

Ich weiss, was ich daraus schließe.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

eigentlich ist es schon bewiesen und auch anerkannt dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden, wohl aber mit Stress reagieren auf Bedrohungen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

...hier wird sich kein gemeinsamer Nenner finden...
...jeder so wie er es für richtig hält...


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...hier wird sich kein gemeinsamer Nenner finden...
> ...jeder so wie er es für richtig hält...


 
Ich sag ja, schlichter Egoismus.


Dann halt dich doch raus.

Über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen gibt es widersprüchliche Aussagen, das weiß hier im Board annähernd jeder. 
Das ist auch prima, dann kann sich jeder einfach ohne nach zu denken, die Position zu eigen machen, die ihm am besten passt.

Man könnte ja auch mal fragen, was wäre wenn die anderen recht haben, aber das wäre zu kompliziert.

Erinnert ein wenig an die Klimadiskussion. Es könnte mensch gemacht sein, aber es gibt auch Meinungen die sagen, dass das ein völlig normaler Prozeß ist. 
Na super, wenn das so ist muß ich nix verändern. Scheiß auf Kyoto, hält sich ja sowieso keiner dran, warum immer wir? Und selbst wenn, dann sind die Chinesen schuld. 

Uli


----------



## Monsterqualle (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

In dem Link der Homepage steht mit keinem Wort, dass Wettfischen verboten sind. Dort steht lediglich eine Definition, was Wettfischen oder Gemeinschaftsfischen sind.

Kennt irgendjemand ein definitives Gesetz, wo drinne steht das solche Veranstaltungen  verboten sind.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> In dem Link der Homepage steht mit keinem Wort, dass Wettfischen verboten sind. Dort steht lediglich eine Definition, was Wettfischen oder Gemeinschaftsfischen sind.
> 
> Kennt irgendjemand ein definitives Gesetz, wo drinne steht das solche Veranstaltungen verboten sind.


 
Doch das steht da. Zitat!!!

 
*3. Tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten; der gefangene Fisch ist immer*
*sofort fischweidgerecht zu töten; der Fang ist sinnvoll zu verwerten (nach Möglichkeit*
*menschlicher Verzehr).*
*4. Fischereiliche Veranstaltungen dürfen keinen weiterführenden Wettbewerbscharakter*
*haben.*

und darunter wird definiert woran man ein Wettfischen erkennt.

Uli​


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Aus dem S - H Fischereigesetz zum Thema Tierschutz (und das ist maßgebend, das andere hier zitierte sind evtl. Verbandsvorschriften??, welche auch nur für Verbandsmitglieder gelten):
*Zitat:*
§ 39
Tierschutz

(1) Ordnungsgemäße Fischerei hat im Rahmen der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften stattzufinden. Verboten ist danach insbesondere:

das Wettfischen, 
die Verwendung lebender Wirbeltiere als Köder, 
die Lebendhälterung von Fischen in Setzkeschern sowie 
das Aussetzen von fangfähigen Fischen zum Zwecke des alsbaldigen Wiederlanges.
(2) Erlaubt ist das Gemeinschaftsfischen. Art und Umfang des Gemeinschaftsfischens regelt die oberste Fischereibehörde durch Verordnung.
*Zitat Ende*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben:


> Aus dem* S - H Fischereigesetz* zum Thema Tierschutz


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/lfischg.pdf
Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein
Das ist das was für Angler relevant ist.


Du solltest mal googeln lernen ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> Und im Tierschutzgesetz steht nichts über das Wettfischen.



Weils im Tierschutz nicht ums angeln (respektive fischen) geht, sondern um Tierschutz.

Man darf laut Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz keinem Wirbeltier iohne vernünfigen Grund länger anhaltendes Leiden (oder so ähnlich, such ich jetzt nicht auch noch raus) zufügen. 

Man darf ein Wirbeltier nicht ohne Sachkenntnis töten.

Das nutzt der VDSF zur Argumetnation für die Fischereiprüfung, weil man als Angler so die Sachkenntnis nachweisen kann.
Die Crux:
Man muss sich als Angler zwar die Sachkenntnis aneignen, es besteht aber keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage dies auch nachweisen zu müssen (kein Sachkundenachweiszwang für Angler, außer im aktiven Tun, wo die entsprechenden Gesetze selbstverständlich auch ohne Sachkundenachweis beachtet werden müssen.).

Fischereigesetze dagegen sind Ländergestze, welche zwar die Bundesgesetze (hier Tierschutz) beachten müssen, dies aber in eigener Auslegung/Formulierung tun können. 
Solange z. B. kein Bundesverfassungsgerichturteil zu strittigen Fragen vorliegt, an das dann auch wiederum die Länder gebunden wären.


----------



## vertikal (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Lieber Falk,

auch wenn es manchmal kein Gesetz gibt, das etwas ganz Bestimmtes verbietet, ergibt sich aus anderen Sachzwängen, das es tatsächlich verboten ist.

Kostprobe gefällig?
Ich kenne kein Gesetz, welches ausdrücklich verbietet, dass ich dich am schweren Hochseegerät hinterm Boot als Schleppköder hinterher ziehe, in der Hoffnung, mit dir als Köder einen strammen Hai zu fangen.
Trotzdem ist es verboten.
D'accord?


Ich wage mal einen kleinen Ausblick:
1.) Diese Diskussion wird wie die 5.000 Vorherigen zum Thema kein Ergebnis bringen.
2.) Dieser Fred wird irgendwann geschlossen werden, spätestens wenn die Sachargumente ausgetauscht sind und der Ton rauher wird.

Trotzdem stört mich hier die Unkenntnis und auch die Unehrlichkeit einiger Poster.

Ich war vor über dreißig Jahren ein "erfolgreicher" Wettangler. Wettkämpfe auf Vereins-, Bezirks- und Verbandsebene gewann ich am Fließband und fischte dann auch einige Zeit in der Bundeslandliga. Ein Begriff, den heute kaum jemand kennt.

"Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld."

Schwachsinn.

Ich war jung, das Wettangeln machte mir einen riesigen Spaß und ich genoss es, zu gewinnen. Weissfische gab es in den Gewässern ohne Ende und in der damaligen Zeit dachte fast niemand über Tierschutz und mögliche Folgen für die gefangenen Fische nach!

Mit Sicherheit haben etliche Fische in der damaligen Zeit das Zurücksetzen samt vorherigem Wiegevorgang nicht überlebt. Keinesfalls war es aber so, dass ein hoher Prozentsatz der zurückgesetzten Weissfische anschließend qualvoll eingingen. Hier gibt es häufig völlig überzogene Darstellungen. 

Natürlich ist an dieser Stelle die Frage erlaubt, wer das Recht hat, auch nur ein einziges lebendes Individuum durchs Verangeln zum "Vergnügen" zu töten. 

Wie ging es weiter?

Irgendwann in den 70er Jahren setzten die Tierschutzverbände durch, dass bei den "Deutschen Meisterschaften im Wettfischen", die gefangenen Fische getötet und tot gewogen werden mussten.
Von diesem Moment an trainierten die "Experten", die vielen gefangenen kleinen Weissfische möglichst schnell zu töten, da ja die Schnelligkeit beim Wettfischen das entscheidende Element ist.

Was ich hier schreibe, sind Tatsachen und keinesfalls "Geschichten". 

Das war für mich das Signal, mich aus der Wettangelei zu verabschieden.

Das Prinzip, gefangene Fische nur noch tot zu wiegen, hielt daraufhin Einzug in die untergeordneten Ebenen. Jetzt hatten die Wettfischer ein neues Problem.
15 kg Weißfisch in einem 3-Stunden-Durchgang zu fangen, war für die Experten nicht das Problem. 15 kg tote Weißfische zu verwerten schon eher!

Also wurden Lösungen gesucht. Die Einen verschenkten die gefangenen Fische zentnerweise an den Zoo, andere fanden Abnehmer, oftmals Mitbürger aus den osteuropäischen Nachbarländern, die mit Freude in großen blauen Säcken tote Brassen und Rotaugen wegschleppten.
Dies hätte jahrzehntelang so weitergehen können, aber es gab Entwicklungen, die dagegen sprachen. Es folgte unter anderem ein Hälterungsverbot für Fische im Setzkescher und die Wettfischen wurden irgendwann komplett verboten.

Was nun?

Vereine leben davon, ihre Mitglieder per diversen Veranstaltungen zu aktivieren und die gebräuchlichste Form, gemeinsame Aktionen durchzuführen, waren in der Regel die durchgeführten Wettfischen (Königsangeln, Pokalangeln, etc.).
Nun gut. Wettfischen waren nunmal verboten, daran war nicht zu rütteln. Warum also keine "Hegefischen" durchführen?

Das hörte sich harmlos an, fast fühlte man sich schon als aktiver Tierschützer, wenn der Verein zu Hegefischen aufrief.
Klar, viel zu viel Weißfische hier. Die müssen umgesetzt werden, bevor sie alle verbutten.
Da hilft man doch gern.
Und wenn's dann noch einen kleinen Pokal oder Sachpreise gibt, nunja schöne Traditionen soll man pflegen.

Andere fanden den Ausweg im Ausland. Fortan gab es große Gruppen von professionellen Wettfischern, die eben im Nachbarland Holland ihre Wettkämpfe austragen. Kein Problem.
Koppelfischen, bei denen jeweils zwei Leute in einen gemeinsamen Kescher fischen und das oftmals nonstop 24 Stunden lang, erlebten regen Zulauf. 
Bei den "Spitzenveranstaltungen" gab es als Sachpreis schonmal ein Auto zu gewinnen. Die Einsätze stiegen mit den Startgebühren.

Diese Form der Wettfischen gibt es bis heute. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe mich schon lange davon losgesagt. Verurteilen will ich es nicht, denn die Grenzen sind fliessend.

Die Karpenangler, die mit viel Aufwand und Einsatz versuchen, immer größere Exemplare auf die Matte zu legen, sind Wettangler auf einem anderen Niveau. Hier gibt es eher keine Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen, aber der Reiz, seinen persönlichen Rekord zu brechen, ist auch eine Form des Wettangelns. Worum geht es? Freut sich der Karpfen, einen heftigen Drill hinlegen zu dürfen, oder ist er davon begeistert, mal 5 Minuten auf der Abhakmatte verbringen zu dürfen?

Ich glaube nicht.

Für mich ist die ganze C&R-Diskussion verlogen.

Wenn es uns wirklich ausschließlich um das Wohl des Fisches ging, würden wir uns intensiv für eine gute Gewässerqualität engagieren und die Angeln zu Hause lassen.

Die weiter oben gestellte Frage: "Was ist dem Fisch wohl lieber: Ihn nach dem Fang zurückzusetzen oder abzuschlagen?" ist gelinde gesagt Unsinn. Damit beruhigt man sein Gewissen, hält sich für einen "besseren" Angler, als ein "Pottfischer" und wähnt sich auf der "richtigen" Seite.

"Ich sorge für einen guten Fischbestand, da ich die Fische release."

Welch ein Unsinn!
Wenn es mir wirklich um den guten Fischbestand geht, lasse ich die Rute zu Hause.

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Die Raubfischangler, zu denen ich mich zähle, "funktionieren" nach den selben Mechanismen, wie die Karpfenangler. Es liegt mir völlig fern, hier bestimmte Gruppen "vorzuführen".

Wie sieht nun die Lösung aus?

Ganz ehrlich: Ich weiß es nicht!

Ich gehe für mein Leben gerne angeln. Fange ich einen Fisch, den ich gerne essen möchte, dann tue ich es. Fange ich einen Fisch, den ich nicht essen möchte, dann tue ich das ebenfalls.

Ich würde mich niemals als Richter aufspielen wollen und festlegen wollen, welcher Angler es richtig macht. Das Einzige, was ich aufgrund meiner mittlerweile etwas fortgeschrittenen Lebenserfahrung festhalten kann ist, dass alles Extreme selten gut ist.

Und das ist auch der Grund für die Ausweglosigkeit dieser und ähnlicher Diskussionen: Es gibt keine 100%-Lösung.

Ich könnte noch viele Seiten zu diesem Thema füllen und hoffe, dass meine sicherlich unvollständigen Ausführungen richtig verstanden werden.

Allein: Ändern werden sie nichts.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Die Frage nach dem vernünftigen Grund beim Wettfischen lässt sich so beantworten:

Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund.....................das Wettfischen zu verbieten.

Beispiele ?

- Ein Angler sitzt am Wasser und fängt einen Brassen nach dem anderen. 50, 60 Stück. Erlaubt.

- Zwei Angler sitzen beim Stippen am Wasser und zählen die Fische die sie fangen. = Erlaubt.

- 20 Vereinskameraden fischen am Vereinsgewässer nach bestimmten Regeln. Sie nennen es Hegefischen = Erlaubt
Sie nennen es Wettfischen = Verboten

- 100 Angler fischen um die Deutsche Meisterschaft. = Verboten

Humbug das Ganze. Leider müssen wir uns den bestehenden Gesetzen beugen, was nicht heisst das diese immer sinnvoll sind.
Ich kann dieses " Ich gehenurangelnweilichFischeessenwill " Gesülze genausowenig mehr ab wie die " wurdederFischreleast " Frage nach einem Fangfoto. 

Leider müssen wir uns hinter fadenscheinigen Argumenten verstecken um unser Hobby auszuüben.
Angeln macht Spass. Wem es keinen Spass macht, der geht auch nicht angeln.  So sollte es auch mit dem Wettfischen sein. Wem es keinen Spass macht, der lässt es lieber. Stattdessen wird verunglimpft, was einem persönlich keinen Spass macht. Da mutieren manche zu Tierschützern und stellen Ihre Ansicht als die alleinseligmachende heraus. 
Klar kann man Wettfischen nicht damit rechtfertigen, dass es Massentierhaltung und Berufsfischerei gibt. Letzteres ist um ein tausendfaches schlimmer für die betroffenen Tiere. Aber da gehts ja um Geld, auch um unser eigenes. Da werden wir doch recht halbherzig. Wer will auch schon für ein Ei 2 € bezahlen, oder für ein Pfund Schweinefleisch 20.

Ich sage, das einzig wirklich wichtige ist der Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch. Ob das beim Wettfischen, auf´m Kutter oder alleine am Baggerse ist, ist vollkommen egal.
Und nu komm bloß keiner und sagt, man könne beim Wettfischen nicht sorgsam mit den Fischen umgehen. Alles nur eine Frage der Regeln und deren Umsetzung. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@vertikal

|good:


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @vertikal
> 
> |good:


 
Das kann ich, nachdem ich erst den Beitrag von Vertikal gelesen habe und dann deinen, überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Sei es drum, ich schließe mich dem vorbehaltlos an.

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Also ich bin schon so ehrlich zu sagen dass ich hauptsächlich angle weil es mir Spass macht und das meiste release damit der Spass auch in Zukunft noch da ist.
Anderes Land gottseidank, da ist das kein Problem. Vive la France


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

LOL

Ich angel auch, weil es Spaß macht. Warum auch sonst?

Ist übrigens eine sehr vernünftige Diskussion hier. Vielleicht liegt daran das die Leute hier doch vernünftig sind.

@Vertikal
Du hast natürlich recht es wird hier keine 100% Lösung geben, denn das kann bei den vielen Meinungen hier ja auch gar nicht sein. Allerdings gibt es Denkanstöße und das ist schon eine Menge wert.


Uli


----------



## mot67 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

ich finde nicht, dass man preisskat und wettangeln auch nur ansatzweise vergleichen sollte.


----------



## The_Duke (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> - 20 Vereinskameraden *fischen am Vereinsgewässer nach bestimmten Regeln*. Sie nennen es Hegefischen = Erlaubt
> Sie nennen es Wettfischen = Verboten
> 
> - 100 Angler fischen um die Deutsche Meisterschaft. = Verboten



Genau diese Regeln können/müssen den Ablauf der Wettfischerei dann so formen, daß es nicht so abläuft, wie man es in der Vergangenheit kennen gelernt hat und dann schlußendlich zum Verbot geführt hat! So etwas darf und kann es nicht mehr geben. Damit haben wir uns einen Bärendienst erwiesen.
Das Hegefischen ist nur ein anderes Wort für Wettfischen....




			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage, das einzig wirklich wichtige ist der Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch. Ob das beim Wettfischen, auf´m Kutter oder alleine am Baggerse ist, ist vollkommen egal.
> Und nu komm bloß keiner und sagt, man könne beim Wettfischen nicht sorgsam mit den Fischen umgehen. *Alles nur eine Frage der Regeln und deren Umsetzung*.



Genau meine Rede! #6 #6 



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde nicht, dass man preisskat und wettangeln auch nur ansatzweise vergleichen sollte.



Du hast es nicht ganz verstanden, wie ich das gemeint habe.
Es ging um die Schaffung von einheitlichen Regularien...hier war als Beispiel die Deutschen Skatregeln gemeint.
Klar hat Skat nix mit Fischen zu tun, aber ohne einheitliche Regeln wäre eine Ausübung nicht möglich und genau solche einheitliche Regelungen bräuchte man dann auch für das Wettfischen. Abweichungen davon wären dann nicht statthaft.


Ich glaube, daß wenn der Begriff "Wettfischen" fällt öffnet sich in den meisten Köpfe das Bild eines High-Tech-Anglers mit einer 14m-Kopfrute, der auf einem technischen Wunderwerk von Plattform sitz, welche eher einer Abschussbasis für Boden-Luft-Raketen ähnelt, als einem Angelzubehör und der im sekundentakt kleine Ukeleis in einen zu kleinen Setzkescher wirft, nachdem er ihnen den Haken aus dem Maul gerissen hat.
Nach dem Wiegen/Zählen werden diese wieder zurück gekippt.

Diese Art der Wettfischerei ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und auch nicht mehr vertretbar.
Ein Wettfischen bzw. Meisterschaft muss anders aussehen...wie das dann auszusehen hat, darüber muss dann diskutiert werden.

Es gibt Vereinsmeisterschaften bei denen übers Jahr ein Mehrkampf ausgetragen wird. Jeden Monat ein Fischen auf einen anderen Zielfisch, wo dann Länge *und* Gewicht zählen.
Bei Fischen ohne Schonmaß wird ein Wettbewerbs-Mindestmaß festgelegt.
Das nur als Beispiel, wobei genauere und weiterführende Regularien (z.B. Verwertung usw.) dann noch zu schaffen wären.

Wer mag kann dann diese Art der Fischerei ausüben und an solchen Wettbewerben teilnehmen...wer nicht mag, solls lassen.

Übrigens...ein Angler, der schon grundsätzlich mit dem Vorsatz keinen Fisch zu entnehmen ans Wasser geht, ist auch nicht viel besser als ein sogenannter Wettfischer der früheren Art...so sehe ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## The_Duke (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Fips III schrieb:


> Gute Stellungnahme#h #h #h #h #h
> 
> Nur irgendwie fehlt der Vergleich oder die Besonderheit
> zwischen Friedfisch und Meer.



Kannste das mal kurz anreissen, wie du das meinst? |kopfkrat 
Ich als Norditaliener aus Südbaden hab nicht so den Durchblick in punkto Salzwasser #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Fips III schrieb:


> Gute Stellungnahme#h #h #h #h #h
> 
> Nur irgendwie fehlt der Vergleich oder die Besonderheit
> zwischen Friedfisch und Meer.


 
Nun, so ganz verstehe ich das auch nicht. Liegt aber vielleicht an mir.

Klar gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Süß- und Salzwasser. Sowohl was die Angelmethoden als auch die Fische angeht. Logischerweise müssen die Regeln beim Meeresangeln auch anders aussehen als beim Süßwasserfischen, aber prinzipiell ist es das selbe. Oder übersehe ich da was wesentliches ?

Ralf


----------



## xstsxxfxn (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Guter Morgen lieber Sportfreund Monsterqualle,

Deutsche Mannschaften nehmen an Veranstaltungen der CIPS M teil, z.B. an Weltmeisterschaften, weil der DMV e.V. seine Mannschaften dort hin schickt. Die Mannschaften hat das Präsidium vorher ausgewählt. Natürlich schicken wir nicht unsere schlechtesten Angler dort hin. Trotzdem veranstalten wir keine Wettkampfangeln.

Ich muss Dir hier ganz deutlich sagen dass wir weder im Brandungs- noch im Bootsangeln Deutsche Meisterschaften fischen. Wir haben die Deutschen Meeresanglertage im Brandungs- und Bootsfischen und bei diesen Angeltagen wir auch kein Deutscher Meister gekürt. 

Der DMV kürt jedes Jahr seinen Brandungs- und Bootsangler des Jahres und dazu stehen wir auch. Im Bootsangler war dieses Jahr Uwe Dittmann der Beste und Brandungsangler des Jahres wurde Jens Illmaier aus Niedersachsen und bei den Damen Britta Wendt, ebenfalls aus Niedersachsen.

Das freut mich zwar nicht,  dass wir keine Deutschen Meister mehr küren dürfen, aber die Gesetzeslage ist nun mal so und deshalb hält sich der DMV e.V. auch daran.

Dass diese Gesetzeslage mal wieder eine andere wird, können wir Angler nur durch allgemeine Aufklärungsarbeit bewirken.

Dem Fisch ist es egal ob sein Fänger nach dem Fang für in noch einen Pokal bekommt oder nicht, er landet in der Küche.

Angel gehört zu den ältesten kulturellen Handlungen die Menschen ausüben und sich zu vergleichen ist schon immer eine menschliche Tugend. Das wird auch so in 90 % aller europäischen Länder so gesehen, nur eben in Deutschland nicht.....

in diesem Sinn

Ralf Deterding

Präsident des DMV e.V.





Monsterqualle schrieb:


> So wirklich verboten können Wettfischen aber irgendwie nicht sein.
> Wie kann es sonst angehen, dass Deutsche Mannschaften an Welt- Europameisterschaften Teilnehmen. Diese Meisterschaften werden zwar nicht in Deutschland ausgetragen, die Ausscheidungsangeln aber sehrwohl. Es werden auch Deutsche Meister im Kutter-, sowie Brandungsangeln gekührt.
> 
> Der VDSF hält solche Veranstaltungen zwar nicht ab, der DMV aber schon.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@sundvogel

Ich habe mir noch mal ganz gezielt Deine Beiträge durchgelesen. Du hast eine sehr Tierschutz- Natur- und Umweltbewusste Einstellung. Das Engagement, mit dem Du Deine Einstellung hier vertrittst verdient allen Respekt. Du argumentierst weitestgehend sachlich und in moderatem Ton. Ganz ehrlich.
Das ich mich nun auf Dich beziehe, geht nicht gegen Deine Person sondern Deine Beiträge nehme ich jetzt mal stellvertretend für die " Contra-Wettfischen " Vertreter.

Ich schrieb schon mehrmals, dass ich diese " Vernünftiger Grund " Argumentation im Grunde für sehr inkonsequent halte. Der vernünftige Grund wird angeführt, um ein tun moralisch und juristisch zu rechtfertigen.
Betrachten wir das doch mal aus der Sicht eines Nichtanglers.
Wenn man mal ganz genau darüber nachdenkt, gibt es zunächst einmal überhaupt keinen vernünftigen Grund zum angeln. Man kann Fische kaufen, wenn man was zu Essen haben will. Das gekaufte Fische schlechter, ungesünder oder was weiß ich sind, ist generell nicht wahr. Man muss halt darauf achten wo man welchen Fisch kauft. Zudem sind selbstgefangene Fische, je nach Gewässer, sicher nicht besonders gesund. Welchen vernünftigen Grund gibt es denn noch zum Angeln...........

Nun betrachten wir uns mal das Tierschutzgesetz.
Es heisst, man darf keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund....

Wir Menschen massen uns an, hier eine Grenze zu ziehen. Diese Grenze machen wir abhängig vom vorhandensein von Wirbeln. Wir behaupten, dass ein wirbelloses Tier weniger wert ist. Wir behaupten, dass ein wirbelloses Tier keine Schmerzen oder Stress empfindet. Wir behaupten, dass ein wirbelloses Tier kein Bewusstsein hat. Ergo kann man mit Wirbellosen machen was man will. Es sei denn, eine Art ist vom Aussterben bedroht. Dann wird sie plötzlich wieder wertvoll. 
Was wir dabei vergessen ist, dass auch wirbellose Tiere leben. Das wir, wenn wir sie töten, eben dieses Leben auslöschen. Endgültig und für immer.
Sind wir denn Gottgleich, das wir eine solche Entscheidung überhaupt fällen können ? 

Weiter.
Jeder von uns hat eine ganz persönliche moralische Wertigkeit gegenüber dem Leben der Tiere. Dabei messen wir aber mit zweierlei Maß. Unser Mitleid ist abhänig von der Größe der Augen, der Weichheit des Fells, der Schöhnheit der Gestalt usw.
Wir urteilen nicht objektiv. 
Nehmen wir mal Katzen. In Deutschland leben Millionen verwilderter Katzen. Diese sind eine echte Gefahr für Singvögel und viele niedere Tiere. Nehmen wir weiter an, irgendeine Institution würde damit beauftragt, diese Katzen einzufangen und zu " beseitigen ". Nehmen wir an, man fände einen Weg, diese Katzen zu fangen und würde sie ganz " human " einschläfern. Erst eine Betäubungsspritze, dann die tödliche Injektion. Was würde geschehen?
Zunächst bleibt festzuhalten, dass ein vernünftiger Grund für eine solche Aktion vorliegen würde. Weiter bleibt festzuhalten, dass den Tieren keine vermeidbaren Leiden zugefügt würden. 
Was aber wäre die Reaktion der Bevölkerung ?
Demonstrationen und Empörung in heftigsten Ausbrüchen.
Warum, weil Katzen niedlich sind und weil Katzen eine sehr große Menschenlobby haben. Bei Ratten und Mäusen haben wir diese Gewissensbisse nicht. Das heisst halt, es gibt sicher viele Menschen, die niemals eine Maus oder Ratte selbst töten können. Aber nur sehr wenige davon würden protestieren. Ratten und Mäuse sind halt nur bedingt niedlich und ausserdem auch noch gefährlich weil sie Krankheiten verbreiten können. Also weg damit. 

Nun aber die Brücke zu Deinen Beiträgen.

Du hast eine ganz bestimmte Einstellung zum Umgang mit Tieren. Du hast für Dich entschieden, was moralisch noch vertretbar ist und was nicht. Das hat jeder von uns auf unterschiedlichen Stufen. Nun versuchst Du, Deine Einstellung anderen zu vermitteln. Du stellst nun Wettangler recht nahe an die Sparte der Tierquäler. Das ist nicht ok. Denn Deine Moralvorstellungen sind subjektiv, geprägt von Deinem persönlichen Empfinden. So wie die von uns allen. Warum bitte sollten Deine Moralvorstellungen besser sein als die anderer ?
Du hast Deine ganz persönlichen Grenzen gezogen, aber wer sagt Dir, dass diese Grenzen richtig sind ? Richtig im objektiven Sinn. Wer kann sich überhaupt anmaßen Grenzen zu ziehen ?
Welches Leben ist weniger wert als ein anderes und warum ?
Warum muss man zum töten von Fischen einen vernünftigen Grund haben, und darf Spinnen nach herzenslust plattschlagen ?
Was ist ein vernünftiger Grund ? Geld, Bequemlichkeit, Ekel ? Ist der Grad der Vernünftigkeit abhängig vom Hunger ?

Wenn Du das Wettfischen ablehnst, muss man das respektieren. Danit bist Du sicher nicht automatisch ein PETA - Anhänger und auch kein Weltverbesserer. Wenn Du allerdings behauptest bzw. forderst, Wettfischen sei grundsätzlich zu verbieten, so ist das nicht zu akzeptieren. Es entspringt Deiner persönlichen Moralvorstellung und da Du keineswegs ein Heiliger bist ( und dies auch sicher nicht für Dich in Anspruch nimmst ), hast Du auch kein Recht, andere zu verurteilen. 
Das schliesst jedoch nicht eine sorgsamen Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen aus. Da gebe ich Dir 100% Recht. Fische in zu engen Setzkeschern zu halten, aus dem Wasser zu zerren und lebend zu wiegen ist völlig daneben. Ihnen den Haken aus dem Maul zu reißen, nur weils schneller geht sicher auch. Warum ? Weil es auch anders geht. Man kann Wettfischen praktizieren und die Fische dennoch sorgam und waidgerecht behandeln. 
Nehmen wir an, das Wettfischen würde gerade jetzt erst erfunden. Welche Diskussion sollten wir führen ? Doch nicht um´s Ja oder Nein, sondern einzig um die Regeln. Wer´s nicht mag, nimmt halt nicht teil. 

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Serh gutes Posting Ralle!! 



> Nehmen wir an, das Wettfischen würde gerade jetzt erst erfunden. Welche Diskussion sollten wir führen ? Doch nicht um´s Ja oder Nein, sondern einzig um die Regeln. Wer´s nicht mag, nimmt halt nicht teil.



Sehr guter Vorschlag, ich würde zwar nie an einem Wettfischen teilnehmen, halte aber Deinen Vorschlag für sehr gut!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> 
> Ich habe mir noch mal ganz gezielt Deine Beiträge durchgelesen. Du hast eine sehr Tierschutz- Natur- und Umweltbewusste Einstellung. Das Engagement, mit dem Du Deine Einstellung hier vertrittst verdient allen Respekt. Du argumentierst weitestgehend sachlich und in moderatem Ton. Ganz ehrlich.
> Das ich mich nun auf Dich beziehe, geht nicht gegen Deine Person sondern Deine Beiträge nehme ich jetzt mal stellvertretend für die " Contra-Wettfischen " Vertreter.
> ...


 

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass dieses Thema mit dem Post von Vertikal beendet sei. Leider scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein. Ich denke ich muß, zu deinen Ausführungen einiges richtig stellen, da ich ja hier auf eine sehr persönliche Weise angesprochen werde. 

Die Eingangs gestellte Frage war, 

"Wettfischen in Deutschland verboten...*warum*?"

Diese Frage habe ich meines Erachtens relativ gut beantworten können. Dazu lediglich zu schreiben, dass in Deutschland ja sowieso alles verboten ist, hilft dem Fragesteller vermutlich nicht weiter. 
Die Argumentation die ich geführt habe ist nicht unbedingt meine und auch nicht die irgendwelcher Ökoterroristen, sondern die des Gesetzgebers. Sicher ist es in einigen Punkten subjektiv geprägt. Das geht wohl auch nicht anders.

Ich versuche hier ganz sicher nicht jemanden zu belehren. 

Diese wie du es nennst "vernünftiger-Grund-Argumentation" 
entspringt nicht meinem ökoromantisch verklärten Hirn sondern ist Teil des Tierschutzgesetzes. Das Problem ist in der Tat, dass nachfolgend zu diesem Gesetz geklärt werden muss, was denn ein vernünftiger Grund ist. 
Der Gesetzgeber(und nicht die Ökoromantiker und Lobbyisten) hat nichts anderes getan, als zu sagen,dass der individuelle Spaß des Einzelnen, hinter dem Recht des Tieres zurück zu stehen hat. 

Zu sagen man könnte ja Fisch kaufen, ist ja nun albern, das ändert für den Fisch ja nun garnix, mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Menschen den Fisch den sie kaufen ja wohl auch essen. Was denn sonst? Releasen???
Im übrigen habe ich, deutlich gesagt das es darum nicht gehen kann.

Geangelter Fisch ist volkswirtschaftlich gesehen mit Sicherheit gesünder für unsere Gesellschaft als von Netzfischer gekaufter.

keine Subventionen
Steuern auf Produkte
Angler arbeiten vielfach ökologisch wertvoll und gemeinnützig
die Kinder sind von der Strasse und gehen einer sinnvollen Tätigkeit nach
und vieles mehr...
Die Grenze
In der Tat maßen sich Mensche an eine Grenze zu ziehen.
Und natürlich ist eine solche Grenze problematisch. Diese Grenze ist allerdings ganz sicher nicht willkürlich. Wir Angler können ja froh sein, dass diese Grenze beim Wirbeltier gezogen wurde, denn ansonsten dürften wir noch nicht mal einen Regenwurm auf den Haken ziehen. Für diese Grenze gibt es biologische Gründe.
Immer wenn wir Grenzen ziehen, befinden wir uns in Abwägungskonflikten. Immer wenn unterschiedliche Interessen gegeneinander stehen, dann müssen Kompromisse gefunden werden. 
Wir sind nicht Gottgleich, aber wir haben die Möglichkeit unser Handeln zu bewerten. Wir und nicht die Tiere können zwischen Werten und Moralvorstellungen abwägen. Das ist das, was den Mensch vom Tier unterscheidet.

Die Katzen
Auch das ist wieder so ein Fall von Abwägungen.
Es gibt ja nicht einfach so so viele Katzen, sondern weil wir Menschen nicht vernünftig mit ihnen umgehen. Auch hier wieder eine Abwägung, die auf der Grundlage entsteht, dass der Mensch denken kann und Fehler, die er begeht, reparieren muss.
Klar gibt es dagegen Proteste, weil einige Menschen nicht so weit denken könnenn Aber das ist eben so. Wir leben schließlich in Deutschland 2006 und nicht im 3.Reich und da gibt es eben so Dinge wie das Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung und die Versammlungsfreiheit und auch wenn uns die Gründe für Meinungen und Versammlungen manchmal nicht passen, ist es gut so das es so ist.
Ich habe meine persönlichen Grenzen gezogen. Ich habe auch in diesem Thread schon ausgeführt, dass diese nicht jedem Zeitpunkt gesetzeskonform sind. 
Sei versichert ich schlage keine Spinne nach Herzenslust tot. 
Natürlich habe ich subjektiv Grenzen gezogen. Ich würde nie so anmaßend sein und behaupten sie seien richtig.
Allerdings darf ich doch verstehen wollen, warum es andere Grenzen gibt. Und darum geht es doch in diesem Thread oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Zumindest die Überschrift deutet ja darauf hin.

Das ich Wettfischer nahe an die Seite von Tierquälern stelle, ist eine Aussage von dir. Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Wenn du aus dem was ich gesagt habe heraus liest, dass Wettfischer Tierquäler seien, dann ist das dein Ding, aber ich muss schon schmunzeln. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, das persönlicher Spaß nicht ausreicht um massiv in das Leben von Tieren ein zu greifen. 

Wenn das Wettfischen jetzt erfunden werden würde, dann würden wir genau diese Diskussion hier führen. Es ist blauäugig und naiv zu glauben, dass das dann keinen interessieren würde.

Auch dann würde der Gesetzgeber sagen: Hey Leute, wenn es um Spaß geht, wenn ihr euch messen wollt, wenn ihr wissen wollt wer der Beste ist, der Schlauste und der Geschickteste, dann spielt doch Fußball oder Skat oder lasst Drachen steigen oder geht wandern oder...oder...oder...
Aber benutzt zu diesen Vergleichen doch bitte keine wildlebenden Tiere.

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer kann sich überhaupt anmaßen Grenzen zu ziehen?


 
Solche Grenzziehungen sind natürlich Konventionen, Übereinkünfte, gewürzt mit einem Schuss "Naturrecht", die sich verändern können und dies auch tun. Deswegen sind sie natürlich nicht weniger wichtig oder gültig. Eine einigermaßen zeitlose Grenzziehung für den "Umgang mit Menschen" (ein lesenswertes Buch von Adolph Freiherr von Knigge, ein verkannter Mann) scheint mir zu sein: "Was Du nicht willst, das man Dir tu, das füg auch keinem anderen zu." oder allgemeiner der Kant'sche kategorische Imperativ, sinngemäß: "Jeder handele so, das seine Handlungsweise auch Grundlage für eine allegemeine Gesetzgebung/Handlungsrichtlinie/Norm sein kann." Anders gesagt: Wenn das Zusammenleben nicht mehr funktionieren würde, wenn alle so handeln wie ich, dann mache ich etwas falsch.

Der Kern beider Aussagen ist der Respekt, Respekt vor anderen Menschen, Respekt vor anderem Leben. Für mich wäre ein Wettfischen eine eindeutige Respektlosigkeit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@ sundvogel

wie ich schon schrieb, respektiere ich Deine Einstellung. Wie ich auch schrieb habe ich mich nicht auf Deine Beiträge bezogen, weil ich Dich persönlich angreifen wollte, sondern mehr als Beispiel für diejenigen, die gegen das Wettfischen sind. 
Also nochmal, es ist und war nicht persönlich gemeint.

Wogegen ich mich vehement wehre ist, das andere mir vorschreiben wollen, wie ich mich moralisch zu verhalten habe. Und zwar bis ins Detail. Das ich keinen Raub. Mord etc. begehe, dass ich keine Tiere aus Lust am Quälen verletze oder töte, versteht sich von selbst. Das sind für mich übergeordnete moralische Schranken die für ein Zusammenleben in einer Gesellschaft unerlässlich sind. Ein Wettfischen, nach vernünftigen und waidgerechten Regeln jedoch stört das Zusammenleben in einer Gesellschaft nicht. PETA lassen wir mal aussen vor. Weiter wehre ich mich gegen moralische Regeln, die einzig nach subjektiven Kriterien festgelegt sind. 
Auch das Verbot des Wettfischens resultiert nicht aus dem moralischen Gefüge der menschlichen Gemeinschaft. Es rührt einzig aus einer stärkeren Lobby ( nicht zu verwechseln mit Mehrheit ) und dem daraus resultierenden wiedergewähltwerden Zwang von Politikern und Verbandsfunktionären. 

 Du willst mir ernsthaft erklären, dass ein geangelter Fisch volkswirtschaftlich wertvoller ist, als einer vom Berufsfischer ? Oder gesünder ? Nö, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der geangelte Fisch ( hoffentlich ) weniger leiden muss. Hast Du schon mal was von Schadstoffbelastung der Fische in manchen unserer Gewässer gehört. Bist Du sicher, dass Deine selbstgeangelten Fische weniger belastet sind, als die vom Berufsfischer ?
Nein, es bleibt dabei. Es gibt aus Nichtanglerischer, sprich objektiver,  Sicht keinen einzigen übergeordneten vernünftigen Grund zum angeln.
" Der individuelle Spass des einzelnen steht hinter dem Recht des Tieres zurück " ? Wirklich ?
Warum gibt es Pferderennen, Dressur, Windhundrennen, Hundeschauen, Karnickelschauen, Brieftaubenvereine und, und, und ? Überall ist der Spass am Hobby der Grund für dessen Ausübung. Warum werden bestimmte Hunderassen gezüchtet, während die Tierheime mit Mischlingen überlaufen sind. 
Nein, mein Lieber. Das nenn ich scheinheilig. 
 "Wir sind nicht Gottgleich, aber wir haben die Möglichkeit unser Handeln zu bewerten. Wir und nicht die Tiere können zwischen Werten und Moralvorstellungen abwägen. Das ist das, was den Mensch vom Tier unterscheidet."

Eine gewagte Theorie. Tiere können nicht denken ? Beweise es.
Wir können zwischen Werten und Moralvorstellungen abwägen ? Ja sicher können wir das. Allerdings sind unsere Werte und Moralvorstellungen abhängig davon, wie gut es uns geht, in welcher Kultur wir leben und welcher Religion wir angehören. Keinesfalls sind sie objektiv. 
Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier ?
Können Affen denken? Wenn ja, was empfinden sie in Ihrem Zoogehäuse, wenn wir sie durch Glas oder Gitter anstarren ? 
Wir Menschen sagen, dass wir über den Tieren stehen. Ist das arrogant ?


@Wasserpatscher

Deine Literaturzitate beziehen sich auf die Menschliche Gesellschaft und das Zusammenleben derselben. 
" Was Du nicht willst das man Dir tu......"
Keiner von uns möchte gegessen werden, aber wir essen Tiere?
Natürlich muß man respektieren, wenn Du nicht an Wettfischen teilnehmen möchtest. Aber wieso ist Wettfischen respektlos ?
Es ist nicht respektloser, als ein Hegefischen. Wie äußert sich denn der Respekt vor einem Tier ? 
Für mich ist Respekt, wenn ich z.B. nach langem, heftigen Drill einem kapitalen Hecht Freiheit und Leben lasse. Für mich ist Respekt, alle Fische so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln. Respekt ist aber auch, ein stark verletztes Tier zu töten um es nicht elendig verrecken zu lassen. 
Respekt ergibt sich nach meiner Meinung nicht aus dem Grund einer Handlung, sondern aus dem Umgang mit dem Erfolg.
Respekt heisst aber auch, andere Sichtweisen, Argumente und Handlungen zu akzeptieren, solange sie nicht gegen allgemeine Gesellschaftliche Normen verstoßen. 

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> Du willst mir ernsthaft erklären, dass ein geangelter Fisch volkswirtschaftlich wertvoller ist, als einer vom Berufsfischer ?


Doch ja, dazu gibts interessante Studien sowohl aus Skandinavien wie aus den USA.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ sundvogel
> 
> "Wir sind nicht Gottgleich, aber wir haben die Möglichkeit unser Handeln zu bewerten. Wir und nicht die Tiere können zwischen Werten und Moralvorstellungen abwägen. Das ist das, was den Mensch vom Tier unterscheidet."
> 
> ...


 

Spätestens hier muß ich mich aus der Diskussion verabschieden.
Ich hätte das schon vorher tun sollen.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch ja, dazu gibts interessante Studien sowohl aus Skandinavien wie aus den USA.


 

OK, die kenne ich nicht. Dann nehme ich das gerne zurück.

Ralf


----------



## Monsterqualle (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Ostseefan schrieb:


> Guter Morgen lieber Sportfreund Monsterqualle,
> 
> Deutsche Mannschaften nehmen an Veranstaltungen der CIPS M teil, z.B. an Weltmeisterschaften, weil der DMV e.V. seine Mannschaften dort hin schickt. Die Mannschaften hat das Präsidium vorher ausgewählt. Natürlich schicken wir nicht unsere schlechtesten Angler dort hin. Trotzdem veranstalten wir keine Wettkampfangeln.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde sagen, ihr habt der Sache nur andere Namen gegeben.

Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich bei euch mitgeangelt habe ( 1998, 1999) aber da lief es folgendermaßen.

Zweimal im Jahr trafen sich über  300 Brandungsangler auf Fehmarn. Die  besten 18 Angler hatten sich Qualifiziert für die Deutsche Meisterschaft (oder wie ihr das auch immer nennen mögt)
Weitere 18 Mann kamen wenn ich nicht irre über eine Liste rein, wo es nach Punkten der letzten Jahre ging. Weitere 36 Angler kamen über die Landesverbände. Diese 72 Angler trafen sich dann meißt in Dänemark, wo dann die Manschaften für die WM ausgeangelt wurden.

Wenn das kein Wettfischen mit weiterführendem Charakter ist, weiß ich nicht mehr was das sonst sein soll.

Es mag 1. sein dass ich mich mit der Auswahl der Zahlen leicht irre und 2. das ihr es heutzutage anders macht. Aber 1998 waren Wettfischen auch schon angeblich verboten.

Übrigens: Ich bin kein Gegner dieser Veranstaltungen und würde, wenn es meine Zeit zulassen würde auch gerne wieder mitmachen, da ich es schwachsinnig finde soetwas zu verbieten.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Keiner von uns möchte gegessen werden, aber wir essen Tiere?


 
Ja, ich setze durchaus andere Grenzen im Umgang mit Tieren bzw. Pflanzen als im Umgang mit Menschen. Wer tut das nicht, ehrlich gesagt? Er wäre in kurzer Zeit verhungert oder Kannibale.

Viele Angler machen auf mich den Eindruck, als wollten sie sich vor ethischen Fragestellungen irgendwie drücken, "Romantik" ist das dann plötzlich, irgendwie Luxus, Weiberkram oder so was...


----------



## ae71 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

hallo angelkollegen,sehr gutes thema!!
habt ihr schon mal überlegt was der wahre grund ist, für die verbote: es gibt einfach zu viele menschen die zu blöde sind um 'richtig' zu handeln!
eure postings zeigen mir das ihr euch was überleget habt, das machen leider aber 80% der menschheit nicht! 
ich habe für mich ein persönliches schonmaß für den hecht, indem ich sage  unter 70cm rutschen sie mir aus ! ausser er wäre so verletzt das der fisch es nicht überlebt, dann wird er verwertet! und so gibts in allen angelbereichen grenzen die man sich selbst auferlegt bzw vom gesetzgeber sind. ich finde es blöd das es in bw ein nachtangelverbot herscht! aber ich verstehe es auch irgendwie, da es zuviele schwarze schafe gibt.
ich verstehe bei den angelfilmen nicht das sie beim stippen gerade die stippprofis die hände nicht nassmachen, um die fische anzufassen, da wird mit trockenen händen der fisch enthakt und ab dann in den setzkescher (das finde ich blöde!!!vorbildfunktion) und jetzt soll mir einer sagen das die bei einer meisterschaft sich die hände vorher nassmachen! 
nie im leben, aber vielleicht ist es garnicht so schlimm für den fisch mit trockenen händen angefasst zu werden, denn in den usa wird ja bei den schwarzbarschturnieren die hände auch nicht nass gemacht! und da werden die fische wieder zurückgestzt! wer hat nun recht! ist es gut ein fisch zu stranden, auf kies, dafür verzichtet man ja auf den kescher, das ja die schleimschicht verletzt! oder wie ist es mit dem meeresangeln gerade vom kutter, ihr erzählt das die fische  dann für die küche verzehrt werden, aber was ist mit den untermassigen, die landen wieder im wasser, aber was ist mit dem druck von der tiefe, das ihnen die schwimmblase aus dem maul rausschaut! nicht überlebensfähig! was ist ein guter grund zum hegefischen, da bin ich der meinug wenn der bestand verbutet ist, ist es wichtig die fische aus dem gewässer zu bekommen! wenn sie also dafür in einem gewässer landen an dem sie mehr zu beißen haben ist es doch legitim ein hegefischen zu machen! aber bekomm mal angler die freiwillig auf die kleinen fischen angeln wollen, die wollen was dafür, also macht man paar kleine sachpreise und schon nehmen welche teil! oder habt ihr im verein leute die freiwillig die kleinen rotaugen  rausfangen! meistens nicht, eher wollen sie die großen haben, und schmeissen die kleinen wieder rein! (ist das klug, nein bescheuert). 
ich habe beim forellenfischen gesehen wie manche mit den fischen umgehen, da wurde der kampfstiefel missbraucht als totschläger, der fuß war aber noch im stiefel. und leider gibts von diesen idioten einen großen haufen! wenn man in der vorstandschaft ist und der gestzgeber schreibt nun mal vor das der lebende köderfisch verboten ist, sogar in den angelpapieren vom verein, und dann hält sich der gewässerwart und die anderen vorbilder nicht dran, hat das mit klugheit zu tun! 
ich will euch an diesen bsp eigentlich auch zeigen, das es deshalb verbote gibt! leider. wenn jeder angler, ein bisschen naturschützer/tierschützer ist, dann bräuchten wir keine verbote! aber  solange es angler gibt, die sagen ich habe für die angelkarte 60€ bezahlt dafür muß ich mindestens soviel fisch fangen damit es sich rechnet, gibts verbote!
aber nun genug, habe mich genug ausgeko...
bitte nicht jedes wort umdrehen, auch nicht auf sich persönlich gerichtet fühlen..
grüsse
toni


----------



## Monsterqualle (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Hier nochmal ein Link.



> *§ 10*
> 
> *Gemeinschaftsfischen*
> 
> Gemeinschaftsfischen mit abschließender Erfassung der Fangergebnisse sind *nur im Rahmen traditioneller Veranstaltungen* oder zur Erfüllung der Hegepflicht zulässig. Fangergebnisse sind zu protokollieren. Die Protokolle sind den Hegepflichtigen zu übergeben, für den Bereich der Küstengewässer der oberen Fischereibehörde.


 
Ein Ausangeln der Deutschen Meisterschaft sollte doch wohl zu den Traditionellen Veranstaltungen gehören.

Hat es eigentlich schon jemeils ein Urteil gegen Wettkampfangeln gegeben, bei welchen mit den Fischen nach dem Tierschutzgesetz vorgegangen worden ist?


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@Monsterqualle
In den meisten Bundesländern hast du dir eine Veranstaltung von der Fischereibehörde genehmigen zu lassen (Antrag stellen, Gebühr bezahlen usw.) wenn deine Veranstaltung nach dem Fischereigesetz nicht genehmigungsfähig ist, wird sie auch nicht genehmigt. Bei den Fällen von den ich weiß, wurden die Vereine nicht wegen dem Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz mit Bußgeldern belegt, sondern weil sie eine nicht genehmigte Veranstaltung durchgeführt haben.


----------



## Monsterqualle (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @Monsterqualle
> In den meisten Bundesländern hast du dir eine Veranstaltung von der Fischereibehörde genehmigen zu lassen (Antrag stellen, Gebühr bezahlen usw.) wenn deine Veranstaltung nach dem Fischereigesetz nicht genehmigungsfähig ist, wird sie auch nicht genehmigt. Bei den Fällen von den ich weiß, wurden die Vereine nicht wegen dem Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz mit Bußgeldern belegt, sondern weil sie eine nicht genehmigte Veranstaltung durchgeführt haben.



Also in Schleswig- Holstein machen sehr viele größere Angelläden ihre Brandungsangeln. Dort gibt es teilweise Preise jenseits von Gut und Böse. Diese Angeln sind mit Sicherheit nicht von einer Behörde genehmigt worden. Denn wenn sie es wären, wären Wettangeln ja auch erlaubt. Das sind Veranstaltungen mit teilweise mehreren Hundert Teilnehmern. Und noch keiner von dehnen ist bislang belangt worden.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meihnung, dass Wettangeln zumindest im Meer nicht verboten sein können. Sonst würde es die nämlich nicht mehr geben. Selbst der LSFV-SH macht Veranstaltungen in der Ostsee wo der Gewinner prämiert wird. In der Ostsee gibt es aber laut Fischereigesetz keine Hegeverpflichtung, und somit auch keinen Grund ein Hegefischen durchzuführen.

Wenn man sich mit der ganzen Materie ausführlich beschäftigt, findet man so viele Widersprüche, dass man nachher gar nicht mehr weiß was los ist.


----------



## Pannenfischer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Hallo!
Ich habe mir jetzt nicht jeden Beitrag durchgelesen,aber 
meiner Meinung nach,sollte auf ein Wett/Hegefischen
ganz verzichtet werden,solange der Kormoran bzw.dessen
Schäden bei uns Angler sowie Schützer zur Diskussion
stehen.
Was ich damit sagen will:
Welchen Eindruck hinterlassen zig Angler die an einem Gewässerabschnitt ein Wett/Hegefischen veranstalten in der Öffentlichkeit?
Die Leute die so etwas sehen,fragen sich dann nämlich:
"und ausgerechnet die(Angler)regen sich über ein paar Kormorane auf"
Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Also in Schleswig- Holstein machen sehr viele größere Angelläden ihre Brandungsangeln. Dort gibt es teilweise Preise jenseits von Gut und Böse. Diese Angeln sind mit Sicherheit nicht von einer Behörde genehmigt worden. Denn wenn sie es wären, wären Wettangeln ja auch erlaubt. Das sind Veranstaltungen mit teilweise mehreren Hundert Teilnehmern. Und noch keiner von dehnen ist bislang belangt worden.


 
Hier ist die Definition sehr wichtig. Die von Dir angesprochenen Veranstaltungen sind keine Wettangeln, sondern Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen. Es ist völlig unerheblich, vieviele Teilnehmer daran teilnehmen, es könnten theoretisch auch 20.000 Teilnehmer sein.

Wettangeln sind hauptsächlich Veranstaltungen, die durch einen Wettbewerbskarakter geprägt sind und diese sind auch in Schleswig-Holstein verboten, auch im Salzwasser. dazu gehören insbesondere: 
a) ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung
b) das Auftreten und Bewerten von geschlossenen Mannschaften
c) wirtschftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung

Eine Genehmigungspflicht für Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen gibt es in Schleswig-Holstein nicht, allerdings in einigen anderen Bundesländern schon. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage, was die Meldepflicht soll. Denn selbst, wenn man sich völlig privat, mit mehr als 10 Leuten zum Angeln trifft, Ist dies im engeren Sinne eine Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung.

Auch die Laboer Dorschtage sind Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen und die Erfassung des größten Fisches ist bei Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen auch erlaubt.

Wichtig ist hier immer der Ausgangsgedanke.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre regelmäßig, einmal jährlich, zu solch einem Händler-Angeln. Für mich steht an erster Stelle das Angeln, dann kann ich nebenbei noch mit anderen Anglern klönen und die Preise sind für mich eine netter Nebeneffekt, allerdings nicht zwingend Erforderlich.

An solchen Veranstaltungen, die an Binnengewässern stattfinden nehme ich nicht teil, weil mir das Töten der Fische und anschließende Lieferung an einen Tierpark zuwieder ist, insbesondere, wenn man dann sieht wie die Bestände so zusammenbrechen, dass man schon Brassen besetzen muß. Ich Fische gezielt nur auf Fische, die ich auch selbst verzehre.


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> c) wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung
> 
> 
> Auch die Laboer Dorschtage sind Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen und die Erfassung des größten Fisches ist bei Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen auch erlaubt.


 
wenn da keine wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung hintersteht, weiß ich nicht mehr, was sonst wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung sein soll. Das könntest Du mir bitte nochmal erklären.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Hier werden immer wieder Mißstände bei früheren Wettbewerben aufgezählt. Diese hat es sicher gegeben und die gehörten abgestellt.
Anstatt sich aber um das Regelwerk zu kümmern, hat man Wettfischen mit einem sehr schwammigen Gesetz verboten / deren Durchführung erschwert. 
Es wäre wesentlich besser gewesen, Wettfischen weiter zu erlauben und dafür ein entsprechendes, waidgerechtes Regelwerk einzuführen. 
Nun haben wir die Situation, dass Wettfischen als Gemeinschaftsangeln, Hegefischen oder was weiss ich für Namen deklariert, somit nicht mehr verboten, aber in keinster Weise an feste Regeln gebunden ist.
Es ist doch ausgemachter Blödsinn, eine Veranstaltung unter einem bestimmten Namen zu verbieten / abzulehnen, genau das gleiche aber unter einem anderen Namen zu erlauben/gutzuheißen.
Das ist in etwa so, als wenn man eine verbotene Haschparty einfach Kräuterfete nennt und alles ist in Ordnung. 
Hier zeigt sich wieder einmal eindeutig, das manche Verbote / Gesetze unsinnig, ohne entsprechendes Fachwissen und nur im vorauseilenden Gehorsam verabschiedet werden. 
Wettfischen ist Tradition und der Vergleich des könnens steckt in fast allen Menschen drin. Sei es , dass man sich sein Können selbst beweisen will, seinem Freund/ Familie, den Vereinskameraden oder einer Bezirks-, Landes-, oder Weltauswahl. Wichtig ist einzig und alleine, dass die Fische so schonend wie möglich behandelt werden.
Und noch eins. Diese Regelung, dass alle gefangenen Fische getötet werden mussten ist für mich der absolute Gipfel der Scheinheiligkeit und war nicht zuletzt damals der Anlass, mich aus dem Wettfischen zurückzuziehen. 

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

ich kann mich Ralle nur anschließen, anstatt es sich gefallen zu lassen dass eine Tätigkeit einfach komplett verboten wird um sich damit die Mühe zu sparen sich echte Gedanken darum machen zu müssen sollten wir Angler als geschlossene Gemeinschaft darum kämpfen diesen Mißstand zu beseitigen und unsere Beschränkungen zu lockern. Da sei es erst einmal völlig dahingestellt ob wir persönlich ein Wettfischen gutheißen oder nicht. Wenn es dann soweit sein sollte dass das Wettfischen wieder erlaubt wäre (rein theretische überlegung) können die einzelnen Angler wieder ihre persönlichen Moralvorstellungen geltend machen und man kann in ausführlicher Diskussion SINVOLLE Regeln festsetzen. Damit ist erstens denen geholfen die sich gerne im Rahmen eines Wettfischens miteinander messen würden und zweitens denen die starke Bedenken um das Wohl der Fische haben, da die zusammen erarbeiteten Regeln auch deren Standpunkte vertreten werden.

Die Momentane Situation steht uns ALLEN im Wege gleich welcher Meinung man ist denn erstens können diejenigen unter uns die gerne ein Wettangeln durchführen würden dies nicht so tun wie sie es gerne hätten bzw. nur unter anderem Namen und zweitens verbessert sich durch dieses Verbot rein garnichts für die Fische denn diejenigen die bei einem Wettkampf die Fische vom Haken reißen tun dieses auch noch beim "Hegefischen". 

Aber vielleicht würden diese Leute sich ja Gedanken machen wenn sie beim Wettangeln wegen Verstoß gegen die Regeln von der Aufsicht disqualifiziert würden!!

Meine Meinung ist:

1: Als Starke Gemeinschaft gegen ALLE Beschränkungen vorgehen unabhängig von der persönlichen Einstellung

2: Interne Regelungen aufstellen über die sich die Anlger und nur diese selbst geeinigt haben und uns nicht von "außerhalb" aufgezwungen wurden.


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> 1: Als Starke Gemeinschaft gegen ALLE Beschränkungen vorgehen unabhängig von der persönlichen Einstellung
> 
> 2: Interne Regelungen aufstellen über die sich die Anlger und nur diese selbst geeinigt haben und uns nicht von "außerhalb" aufgezwungen wurden.



Volle Zustimmung, schön wärs!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> wenn da keine wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung hintersteht, weiß ich nicht mehr, was sonst wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung sein soll. Das könntest Du mir bitte nochmal erklären.


 
Die Frage ist immer, ob der Veranstalter dies in den Fordergrund stellt oder nicht. Im Zweifel muß man es ihm beweisen, dass er am Ende der Veranstaltung einen Gewinn erziehlt hat. Und glaube mir, da hätte jedes Finanzamt ein reges Interesse dran, für diesen Gewinn Steuern zu kassieren.


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer, ob der Veranstalter dies in den Fordergrund stellt oder nicht. Im Zweifel muß man es ihm beweisen, dass er am Ende der Veranstaltung einen Gewinn erziehlt hat. Und glaube mir, da hätte jedes Finanzamt ein reges Interesse dran, für diesen Gewinn Steuern zu kassieren.


 
Du willst uns doch wohl nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass bei solchen Veranstaltungen kein Geld verdiehnt wird, oder????|kopfkrat 

Und das Finanzamt steht da nun wieder auf einem ganz anderem Blatt Papier.


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@ Dorschgreifer
Mal als Beispiel, falls Du dich nicht mit Gewerbebetrieben auskennst.

Ein Angelladen macht ein Brandungsangeln. Dafür nimmt er ein Startgeld. Aus diesem Startgeld wird das Essen bezahlt, sowie die Preise. Die Preise kommen aus seinem Laden, wo er beim Einkauf mit Sicherheit die Vorsteuer gezogen hat. Die Einnahmen aus den Startgeldern müssen selbstverständlich auch versteuert werden. Ob der Händler nun mit dem Angeln Gewinn macht, oder ob es Werbungskosten sind, steht wiederum auf einem anderem Blatt Papier.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist:
> 
> 1: Als Starke Gemeinschaft gegen ALLE Beschränkungen vorgehen unabhängig von der persönlichen Einstellung


 
Aber Hallo! Willst Du so 'ne Art Ermächtigungsgesetz?

Bloß weil ich Auto fahre, setze ich mich noch lange nicht dafür ein, dass in Spielstraßen das Tempolimit aufgehoben wird! Was is'n das für'n Ding???


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@Wasserpatscher
was hat das denn nun damit zutun? Ich will keine Kinder überfahren sondern eine sinnvolle Regelung erreichen bei der jeder beteiligte (auch du) seinen Standpunkt einbeziehen kann. Überleg doch mal die Momentane Situation mag vielleicht scheinbar deine Auffassung vertreten, tatsächlich aber ist dieses Verbot uns von einer anderen Lobby aufgezwungen worden. Noch dazu eiener die unserer Tätigkeit (dem Angeln) allgemein feindlich gegenübersteht und in deren Interesse es ist das völlig ab zu schaffen. Wenn wir uns nun immer mehr kleine Einschränkungen gefallen lassen verlieren wir immer mehr boden und haben irgendwann ganz verloren. Allein das sollte schon Grund genug sein sich gegen jede Einschränkung zu stellen. Wehret den Anfängen.
Außerdem würde sich die Situation der Fische dadurch eher verbessern, eine von Anglern aufgestellte alle Faktoren berücksichtigende Regelung findet unter Anglern sicherlich mehr Akzeptanz als ein anderweitig aufgezwungenes Gesetz. Und wird so auch eher durchgreifen. 
Das Wettfischen steht in keinerlei zusammenhang mt Tierquälerei das ist nur etwas was unsere "Gegenspieler" allen weiß machen wollen. Hier ist dann auch mal positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unsererseits gefragt.

Sei doch mal fair, nuir wiel DU etwas nicht magst musst du doch nicht allen anderen verbieten es zu tun. Wenn du gerne auf Karpfen angelst ein anderer aber auf Raubfische würdest du es sicher auch nicht wollen wenn er dir verbietet auf "die armen harmlosen Friedfische zu fischen" nur weil seine persönlichen Ethikvorstellungen ihm das so nahelegen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ich bin jetzt mal etwas provokativ, aber so etwa sehe ich das auch:



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ... tatsächlich aber ist dieses Verbot uns von einer anderen Lobby aufgezwungen worden.


 
...man kann auch aus den falschen Gründen das richtige tun. Außerdem kann auch gelegentlich die Lobby mit der besseren Argumentation "gewinnen", das akzeptiere ich auch dann, wenn's nicht meine ist.



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ... Das Wettfischen steht in keinerlei zusammenhang mt Tierquälerei.


 
Das sagst Du. Ich sehe das, wie gesagt, anders. Fische als Wettbewerbsobjekt? Nein, ist _meine_ Antwort. Ich bin durchaus bereit, in Fragen des persönlichen Geschmacks andere Positionen zu unterstützen. Hier geht es um mein Gewissen, da ist Schluß mit Nibelungentreue. 

Es geht eben nicht nur darum, was man tut, sondern auch wie und sogar warum man etwas tut. Das kann optisch völlig gleich aussehen - ist es aber nicht.
Übrigens finde ich es auch nicht besser, wenn es Hegefischen heisst, aber eigentlich keines ist.


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

"es geht um mein Gewissen" 
Komm schon, du angelst nicht um dein Gewissen zu beruhigen sondern um Fische zu fangen, du benutzt das Angeln und somit die Fische sozusagen als Sportgerät das sich praktischerweise auch noch essen lässt. Den Moralapostel zu spielen ist als Angler ziemlich scheinheilig, du erbeutest Tiere, verletzt Tiere und tötest Tiere, da ist nichts mit ruhigem Gewissen das muss man genau so akzeptieren oder aufhören zu angeln. Wir Angler können aber trotzdem auch Tierschützer und Tierfreunde sein, denn wenn es uns nicht gäbe würde sich niemand um die Welt unter Wasser kümmern, fische sind eben keine süßen pelzigen Knuddeltiere. Beschlüsse anzunehme die von einer feindlich eingestellten Fraktion verabschiedet werden ist grundsätzlich falsch weil die zwangsläufig DEREN Interessen vertreten und DIE darauf abzielen das Angeln ganz abzuschaffen. Aber scheinbar verstehst du das nicht, ich kann nur hoffen dass die Anzahl der Angler überwiegt die ein weniger egoistisch geprägtes Bewußtsein haben und bereit sind Kompromisse einzugehen. Aber ok du hast das Recht dazu und das Gesetz auf deiner Seite....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Du willst uns doch wohl nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass bei solchen Veranstaltungen kein Geld verdiehnt wird, oder????|kopfkrat


 
Geld verdient da immer irgend jemand, das kann man nicht ausschließen, die Frage ist nur in welchem Rahmen sich das bewegt. Nicht jeder kleine Gewinn des Veranstalters ist gleichzusetzen mit einer wirtschaftlichen Zielsetzung.

Nur mal als Beispiel, wenn mann das ganz kleinkarriert sehen will:

Stell Dir vor, Du organisierst eine Kuttertour mit 12 Anglern (das ist bereits eine Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung). Weil Ihr alle in der gleichen Gegend wohnt, bildet ihr Fahrgemeinschaften. Durch diese Fahrgemeinschaften spart Ihr Fahrkosten, dass ist auch eine Art Gewinn. Dann spendiert der Schiffseigner noch einen Gutschein für den größten bei dieser Ausfahrt gefangenen Fisch, noch ein Gewinn. Solche kleinen Summen stellen allerdings keine wirtschaftliche Zielsetzung dar.

Ich will Dich hier jetzt nicht ärgern, aber man kann alles kaputt argumentieren, wenn man es möchte. Man darf sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, wenn bald noch mehr verboten wird.

Mit Gewerbebetrieben kenne ich mich als Betriebswirt übrigens auch aus.


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Geldverdienen ist übrigens nichts verwerfliches. So als Zwischeneinwurf. In Deutschland tun das zwar nur noch unter 50% der Bevölkerung selber, aber an sich ist das ok, eigentlich eher gut. Jeder brauchts schliesslich und nicht jeder kriegts geschenkt.
Geld verdienen mit der Kreatur Fisch ist auch nicht gerade ungewöhnlich. Macht z.B. jeder Supermarkt. Regt sich auch keiner drüber auf.


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@NorbertF
Stimmt es heißt nicht umsonst "verwerten" von gefangenem Fisch, wobei "Wert" auch mit "Geld" bezeichnet werden kann


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ... ich kann nur hoffen dass die Anzahl der Angler überwiegt die ein weniger egoistisch geprägtes Bewußtsein haben...


 

Ich geb's auf! Du hast es nicht begriffen (begreifen wollen). Den "Moralapostel" kannst Du zurück haben. Kann ich nix mit anfangen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ich kann mich Ralle nur anschließen, anstatt es sich gefallen zu lassen dass eine Tätigkeit einfach komplett verboten wird um sich damit die Mühe zu sparen sich echte Gedanken darum machen zu müssen sollten wir Angler als geschlossene Gemeinschaft darum kämpfen diesen Mißstand zu beseitigen und unsere Beschränkungen zu lockern. Da sei es erst einmal völlig dahingestellt ob wir persönlich ein Wettfischen gutheißen oder nicht. Wenn es dann soweit sein sollte dass das Wettfischen wieder erlaubt wäre (rein theretische überlegung) können die einzelnen Angler wieder ihre persönlichen Moralvorstellungen geltend machen und man kann in ausführlicher Diskussion SINVOLLE Regeln festsetzen. Damit ist erstens denen geholfen die sich gerne im Rahmen eines Wettfischens miteinander messen würden und zweitens denen die starke Bedenken um das Wohl der Fische haben, da die zusammen erarbeiteten Regeln auch deren Standpunkte vertreten werden.
> 
> Die Momentane Situation steht uns ALLEN im Wege gleich welcher Meinung man ist denn erstens können diejenigen unter uns die gerne ein Wettangeln durchführen würden dies nicht so tun wie sie es gerne hätten bzw. nur unter anderem Namen und zweitens verbessert sich durch dieses Verbot rein garnichts für die Fische denn diejenigen die bei einem Wettkampf die Fische vom Haken reißen tun dieses auch noch beim "Hegefischen".
> 
> ...


 
Interesantes Posting.

Fragen:

1. Wieso steht die momentane Regelung uns ALLEN im Weg?
Mir nicht. Ich kann damit gut leben und bis jetzt ist daraus für mich kein Problem entstanden.

2. Warum gründest du keine Partei? Das ist das in Deutschland gängige Verfahren. Parteien sind verantwortlich für die politische Meinungsbildung. In einer Anglerpartei könnten die Interessen von Angler geklärt werden, um dann politisch umgesetzt zu werden. Wenn es unter Anglern sowas wie eine gemeinsame Denkrichtung gibt, wäre das sehr sinnvoll. Vielleicht könnte man noch die Jäger ins Boot holen. Dann wären es noch mehr Stimmen. Bei der Anzahl von Anglern die es gibt...

3. Wenn die Fische beim Hegefischen genauso vom Haken gerissen werden wie beim Wettkampffischen, müsste man nicht dann logischerweise die Hegefischen genauso verbieten? Offensichtlich fällt es ja den Anglern schwer sich unter dem Erfolgsdruck zu beherrschen, d.h. noch nicht mal dabei werden Regeln eingehalten.

Für eine sachliche Antwort wäre ich dankbar,

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf! Du hast es nicht begriffen (begreifen wollen). Den "Moralapostel" kannst Du zurück haben. Kann ich nix mit anfangen.


 
Du kannst aus dem wollen auch ein können machen.

Jetzt gehts los. Jetzt wirds persönlich diffamierend (Moralapostel)

Schade, eigentlich war es eine recht fruchtbare Diskussion. Die erste hier seit langem.

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

So fruchtbar nun auch wieder nicht. Man hat nur gemerkt wie weit die Angler doch auseinanderliegen. Aber das wusste man vorher schon. 

Ich halte es für ein Generationenproblem. Die etwas arg angegrauten Herren haben kein Problem mit Wettfischen, die ganz Jungen auch nicht. 
Die meisten mittendrin schon. Die Zeiten in denen man erwachsen wurde unterscheiden sich, das bleibt haften.
Ich gehöre da eigentlich auch eher zu den 40-60 jährigen die überwiegend ablehnen, ich merk das auch innerlich. Nur sehe ich die Notwendigkeit alle Repressalien abzuwehren die keinen Sinn machen und nur dazu dienen mein Hobby immer mehr einzuschränken. Alles was aus dieser Richtung kommt lehne ich grdszl ab und wehre mich, selbst wenn es Dinge betrifft die mich persönlich gar nicht betreffen.


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Geld verdient da immer irgend jemand, das kann man nicht ausschließen, die Frage ist nur in welchem Rahmen sich das bewegt. Nicht jeder kleine Gewinn des Veranstalters ist gleichzusetzen mit einer wirtschaftlichen Zielsetzung.
> 
> Nur mal als Beispiel, wenn mann das ganz kleinkarriert sehen will:
> 
> ...


Weißt Du eigendlich wovon Du redest?

Ich gebe es auf,  zu versuchen, es Dir zu erklären.

Eine private Kuttertour mit einem Megaevent wie dem Grossmanncup mit 280 Teilnehmern zu vergleichen trotzt jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ob die 280 zusammen bei nem Cup angeln oder jeder einzeln für sich macht für den Fisch keinen Unterschied. Gefangen und gebraten ist immer das gleiche Ergebnis, Cup hin oder her. Die 280 hören ja nicht auf zu angeln wenn es keinen Cup gibt.


----------



## noworkteam (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

moin nur mal so eine einfache simple frage:

warum geht man wettangeln ????|kopfkrat 

der ursprüngliche grund "einfach fische zufangen" scheidet ja schon mal aus,..,braucht man kein wettkampf...

ist das das miteinander messen ? |kopfkrat 

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, brauche ich ja keinen offiziellen Wettkampf dafür,..,reicht ja auch verabreden, angeln, wiegen oder messen....

ist es die offizielle Anstecknadel, der Pokal oder die Veröffentlichung als Sieger im Verein, Zeitung, Internet etc.???|kopfkrat 

hmm, ne nicht mein Ding weil nicht zu vereinbaren mit meiner Einstellung sei es nun moralisch ethisch oder sonst was...

Warum ist so ein Wettkampfangeln denn so wichtig ?? Wer kann mir einen einfachen verständlichen Grund nennen,...?

Nein ich habe nicht alle Postings durchgelesen,....nur überflogen

Vielleicht, wenn der Grund verständlich und gut ist, vielleicht bin ich anschliessend auch dafür...aber solange mir keiner in meinen kleinen Kopf erscheint,..,sehe ich keinerlei Sinn in einer solchen Veranstaltung...

PS. Ich bin ehrlich: Wenn ich mit meinen Bruder auf die Nordsee fahre, wetten wir um eine Kiste Bier wer den ersten Flossenträger begrüßen darf,..,ist das ein Wettkampf oder nicht ??

mfg

noworkteam


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



> Vielleicht, wenn der Grund verständlich und gut ist, vielleicht bin ich anschliessend auch dafür...aber solange mir keiner in meinen kleinen Kopf erscheint,..,sehe ich keinerlei Sinn in einer solchen Veranstaltung...
> 
> PS. Ich bin ehrlich: Wenn ich mit meinen Bruder auf die Nordsee fahre, wetten wir um eine Kiste Bier wer den ersten Flossenträger begrüßen darf,..,ist das ein Wettkampf oder nicht ??




Es gibt fürs Angeln insgesamt keinen "guten Grund" ausser Spass am Angeln. Dann musst du es ganz verbieten (was die ja auch wollen, das Wettkampfangel Verbot ist nur eins von vielen die schon kamen und noch kommen).

Ja auch die Wette mit deinem Bruder ist ein Wettkampf. Ist doch genau das gleiche Motiv. Bissl ausgeweitet auf mehr Leute und du hast ein Wettangeln. Also verstehst dus ja doch


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deushttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.pchland Verboten...Warum?*

@sundvogel

Freut mich, dass Du dich doch wieder an der Diskussion beteiligst :m

@all

Zunächst einmal halte ich Aufrufe, etwas gegen das bestehende Verbot ( was auch immer davon betroffen ist ) zwar für verständlich, aber leider auch für hoffnungslos. Ich erinnere an die letzte Aktion hier im Board, betreffs der Angelverbände. Es gibt eine Welle des Scheinaktionismus und dann geht uns der Wind aus. Das ist übrigens auch der Grund für unsere schwache Lobby und viele Verbote und Einschränkungen. 

Dennoch finde ich die Diskussion gut und interessant. 
Aber bitte bleibt sachlich und wahrt den Ton.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist folgendes:

Zitat Wasserpatscher ;

Es geht eben nicht nur darum, was man tut, sondern auch wie und sogar warum man etwas tut. Das kann optisch völlig gleich aussehen - ist es aber nicht.

Der Grund für ein tun ist in aller Regel subjektiver Natur. Völlig unterschiedliche Beweggründe können Menschen dazu bringen, genau das Gleiche zu tun. Die Handlung an sich ist die Gleiche, das Ergebnis auch. Jemanden zu verurteilen oder dessen Handlungsabsichten abzulehnen, obwohl sie im Grunde das Gleiche zur Folge haben wie mein eigenes Handeln - eben nur aus anderen Beweggründen - kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. 
Über das " wie " kann und muß man natürlich diskutieren, gleich aus welchem Anlass eine Handlung erfolgt.
Objekt der Begierde ist der Fisch. Fangen will ihn der Angler.
Was schert es den Fisch, aus welchem Grund er geangelt wird ?
Für ihn ist das Ergebnis wenig erstrebenswert, die Folgen manchmal/oft/meist/immer tödlich. Ändert der Grund des Anglers die Angel auszuwerfen irgendetwas an seinem Schicksal ? Nö.
Natürlich kann man anführen, dass der/die Fische ja gar nicht geangelt worden wären, hätte das Wettfischen nicht stattgefunden. Dann wären aber die sagen wir mal 30 Wettangler vielleicht alleine oder in kleineren Gruppen zu einem " Nichtwettfischen " sprich Angelausflug aufgebrochen. Hätten insgesamt sicher andere, vielleicht mehr vielleicht weniger Fische gefangen. 
Man kann es keinem Angler übel nehmen, wenn er sich nicht an Wettfischen beteiligt. Genau so wenig wie wenn er ausschließlich Fliegenfischen geht oder was sonst seiner Natur entspricht. 
Übelnehmen kann und muß man, wenn die Fische nicht ordentlich behandelt werden, egal aus welchem Grund geangelt wird.

Ralf


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@ Ralf

#6 Echt super zusammengefasst!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deushttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.pchland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> 
> Freut mich, dass Du dich doch wieder an der Diskussion beteiligst :m
> 
> ...


 
Freut mich das du dich freust! Ich freu mich auch und widerspreche dir gleich mal und ich denke du kannst das an meinem drastischen Beispiel auch gut nachvollziehen und verstehst was Wasserpatscher meint:

Wenn zwei das gleiche tun ist es noch lange nicht dasselbe.

Sachverhalt:

Du überfährst einen Typen auf der Straße. Der Mann ist tot.

Stellen wir und vor,

1.  der Kerl ist sturzbetrunken gewesen. Du konntest ihn erst sehr spät und schlecht sehen. Du bist nicht zu schnell gefahren.

2. Der fiese Möpp hat sich an deine Freundin ran gemacht und dein Geld gestohlen. Du hasst ihn. Du hast mit dem Auto auf ihn gewartet. Es war dunkel. Du konntest ihn schlecht sehen. Die Entfernung war nicht groß genug um richtig auf Tempo zu kommen.


Dieselbe Handlung. Das gleiche Resultat.

Wo ist der Unterschied? Findet ihn jemand?


Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deushttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.pchland Verboten...Warum?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Freut mich das du dich freust! Ich freu mich auch und widerspreche dir gleich mal und ich denke du kannst das an meinem drastischen Beispiel auch gut nachvollziehen und verstehst was Wasserpatscher meint:
> 
> Wenn zwei das gleiche tun ist es noch lange nicht dasselbe.
> 
> ...


 

Natürlich verstehe ich worauf Du hinaus willst. Dein Vergleich ist auch nicht schlecht, aber nicht wasserdicht. Was Du anführen willst ist die Absicht. Im ersten Fall war´s ein Unfall, wobei ich trotzdem schuld wäre, denn ich habe mein Fahrzeug so zu führen, dass ich es vor jedem unerwarteten Hindernis zum stehen bekomme. Ich werde also juristisch mindestens eine Teilschuld haben. Im zweiten Fall war es Absicht, ich wollte verletzen oder gar töten, aus verletztem Stolz und / oder Wut. Aber die primäre Handlung war nicht die Gleiche. Im ersten Fall wollte ich mein Fahrzeug als Fortbewegungsmittel nutzen, das Ziel war, von A nach B zu kommen. Im zweiten Fall wird das Auto als Waffe benutzt, mit dem Ziel zu verletzen / töten. Will man das Beispiel auf uns Angler übertragen, dürften die Wettkampfgegner keinen Haken an ihre Angeln montieren. Tun  sie es dennoch, haben sie das Gleiche Ziel wie ein Wettangler, Fische fangen. Natürlich aus anderem Grund. 

@ marcel

Vielen Dank für Deine Zustimmung. Darf ich Dir dennoch sagen, daß ich Deine Bemerkung so wie sie geschrieben ist, nicht ganz i.O. finde. Wasserpatscher argumentiert sachlich und ziemlich geschickt und ich schätze seine Beiträge sehr, auch wenn wir unterschiedlicher Ansicht sind. Sicher hast Du es nicht böse gemeint, aber wir sollten - egal ob Zustimmung oder Ablehnung - persönliche Angriffe lassen. Es schadet doch nur der Diskussion. 

Ralf


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Habs gelöscht! Versteh trotzdem nicht wo bei einigen hier der Schuh drückt!!! So "geschickt" wie Sie es auch formuliern, Sie können doch niemanden für etwas verurteilen was sie selber machen ;+ !


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Hallo Marcel,

jetzt freu ich mich richtig über Dein Lob, Danke

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deushttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.pchland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Zustimmung. Darf ich Dir dennoch sagen, daß ich Deine Bemerkung so wie sie geschrieben ist, nicht ganz i.O. finde. Wasserpatscher argumentiert sachlich und ziemlich geschickt und ich schätze seine Beiträge sehr, auch wenn wir unterschiedlicher Ansicht sind. Sicher hast Du es nicht böse gemeint, aber wir sollten - egal ob Zustimmung oder Ablehnung - persönliche Angriffe lassen. Es schadet doch nur der Diskussion.
> 
> Ralf


 
RESPEKT#6 

Sicherlich ist jeder Vergleich problematisch.
Aber genau die Begründung ist der Punkt.

Deshalb ist Hegefischen ja auch erlaubt und Wettfischen nicht.
Auch wenn es hier "nur" um Fische geht, sind diese besonders geschützt und da bedarf es eben besonderer Motive um sie zu beeinträchtigen, einfach so, aus Spaß, reicht eben nicht aus.

Natürlich ist es dem Fisch wurscht, warum er aus dem Wasser gezogen wird. Das kann es dem Toten im Beispiel übrigens auch sein. Hin ist hin. Aber mir kann es eigentlich nicht egal sein warum ich etwas tue. 

Was wir hier ja nicht diskutieren können, ist das wirkliche Tun, sondern nur die Beweggründe, also die Motive, etwas zu tun und die daraus resultierenden Folgen.


Natürlich kann man um Wettkämpfe durchzuführen, Tiere benutzen, aber man muß nicht. 

Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle den Begriff Wettkampf noch etwas problematisieren und sich damit auseinander setzen, was das überhaupt ist.

Grundlage jedes sinnvollen Wettkampfes ist ein Gleichheitsgebot und ein Überbietungsgebot.

Beim Wettfischen ist Gleichheit recht leicht zu gewährleisten.

Das Gewässer, das Wetter, die zu beangelnden Fische sind für alle gleich. Die Plätze können ausgelost werden.

Gleiches gilt für das überbieten. Wer am Ende die meisten Fische oder das höchste Fischgewicht erzielt hat gewinnt.

So weit so gut.

Wenn ich mich jetzt mal im realen Leben umschaue und feststelle, was dort gelogen und betrogen wird,und das grade beim Sport, ist doch die Annahme das sich alle Angler an die Regeln halten etwas naiv.

Bei einem Wettkampf geht es darum zu gewinnen. Spätestens wenn die anderen genauso gut angeln wie ich, muß ich mir überlegen, wie ich mein Ergebnis optimieren kann. 
In einem Posting oben war dazu ein gutes Beispiel.
Welcher Wettkampfangler macht sich zum Abhaken die Hände nass, wenn in der Zeit der Typ neben ihm drei Minirotaugen fängt und das mit trockenen Händen. Sicher das könnte man Regeln. Aber sind Regeln nicht wieder Gebote und Verbote?

Ich kenne eine wahre Geschichte aus einem Kannichenzüchterverein. Es geht um eine Rasse die weiß-schwarz-gescheckt ist. Als der Exklusivhase des Vorsitzenden prämiert werden sollte, musste man leider feststellen, dass die Flecken des Superhasen leider nicht original waren, sondern mit Farbe nach geholfen wurde. Kein Witz.

Moral: Immer wenn Menschen gegeneinander antreten und dabei Tiere im Spiel sind, muss man fragen ob die Kreatur dabei nicht zwangsweise auf der Strecke bleiben muss.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Habs gelöscht! Versteh trotzdem nicht wo bei einigen hier der Schuh drückt!!! So "geschickt" wie Sie es auch formuliern, Sie können doch niemanden für etwas verurteilen was sie selber machen ;+ !


 
Ersten wird hier niemand verurteilt. Auch wenn ich mich hier schon lange mit Ralle fetze, haben wir keine Probleme, uns in die Augen zu sehen.

Ich glaube ich darf das auch in deinem Namen sagen Ralle.

Zweitens will ich nicht an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen. Also wieso tue ich dasselbe?

Übrigens die Kutterwette, wer den ersten fängt der den gößten Fisch des Tages hat, die gehe ich natürlich auch ein. Aber das ist nun wirklich kein Wettkampf, sondern wenn man in einem Schwarm von Fisch steht schlicht Glück.

Uli

P.S. Ich habe es auch gelöscht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich hier schon lange mit Ralle fetze, haben wir keine Probleme, uns in die Augen zu sehen.
> 
> Ich glaube ich darf das auch in deinem Namen sagen Ralle.
> 
> ...


 

Du darfst. Wir haben halt unterschiedliche Ansichten und tauschen die aus. Ist übrigens auch ein bisschen Wettkampf, gelle  
Das schöne daran ist, das wir alle dabei etwas gewinnen können, wenn wir aufgeschlossen sind. 

Nu aber.....

Du schilderst zwei Dinge. Zum einen das Wettfischen als solches, zum anderen die Regeln. 
Vielleicht sollte man mal ein wenig auf die Regel eingehen. So wie es früher gehandhabt wurde, möchte ich das auch nicht mitmachen. Nicht zuletzt deswegen habe ich seinerzeit auch aufgehört. Ich bin aber fest davon überzeugt, man kann ein durchsetzbares und kontrollierbares Regelwerk aufstellen, so dass die gefangenen Fische nicht mehr Schaden nehmen, als beim normalen Angeln.
Man muss ja auch nicht unbedingt nach Gewicht angeln. Man kann genau so gut nach Anzahl oder Größe werten. Dann würde z.B. das Hältern und wiegen der Fische drastisch minimiert, bzw. ganz wegfallen. Es gibt sicher Dutzende Möglichkeiten um sein Können/Glück zu messen. Natürlich wird es Betrugsversuche geben, ganz klar. Die kann man aber mit entsprechender Aufsicht und konsequenter Durchsetzung auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Übrigens gibt es die auch beim normalen Angeln. Untermaßige Fische mitnehmen, Schonzeiten mißachten, Fische nicht waidgerecht behandeln, das alles gibt es auch beim normalen Angeln, nur sind da die Kontrollen weitaus geringer. 

Ich hab noch lange nicht alles gesagt, muß mich aber jetzt vorübergehend verabschieden, da ich beruflich ein paar Tage weg bin. Am Montag werd ich nachsehen was Ihr hier in der Zeit veranstaltet habt.

Ralf


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du darfst. Wir haben halt unterschiedliche Ansichten und tauschen die aus. Ist übrigens auch ein bisschen Wettkampf, gelle
> Das schöne daran ist, das wir alle dabei etwas gewinnen können, wenn wir aufgeschlossen sind.
> 
> Nu aber.....
> ...



Diesem Beitrag kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen.
Selbst der letzte Absatz trifft auf mich zu, nur dass ich nicht Arbeitsbedingt, sondern wegen Kuttern nicht da bin.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deushttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.pchland Verboten...Warum?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Grund für ein tun ist in aller Regel subjektiver Natur. Völlig unterschiedliche Beweggründe können Menschen dazu bringen, genau das Gleiche zu tun.



Deine Begründung ist gewissermaßen juristisch korrekt. Aber es sind nun mal auch und gerade die subjektiven Dinge, die uns ausmachen. Für Dich selbst ist es wichtig, warum Du etwas tust. Und das hat eine Rückkoppelung auf Dich selbst, es verändert Dich.

Wenn Du etwas Gutes mit schlechten Hintergedanken tust, dann macht Dich diese Handlung nicht besser. Sie ist nicht nur in gewisser Hinsicht wertlos, nein, sogar schlimmer. Ich nenne das den "Pharisäereffekt". Aussen hui, innen pfui.

Wenn ich also an einem Hegefischen teilnehme, um tatsächlich Fische für eine Besatzmassnahme zu erhalten, ist es etwas anderes, als wenn ich mir heimlich einen dicken Ast freue, dass ich der grösste und beste und tollste bin und hinterher einen Goldblechpokal bekomme und 'ne Urkunde für's Klo. 

Übrigens weiss ich ja nicht, was der gute Marcel so losgelassen hat - ist ja nun wieder weg - aber ich verurteile niemanden, schon gar nicht für etwas, was ich selber tue (ich erkläre an Eides statt, dass ich noch nie an einem Wettfischen teilgenommen habe und verpflichte mich zu 10 Minuten Nacktangeln im Winter, wenn ich es jemals tun sollte). 

Nur sehe ich auch nicht ein, weshalb ich mich als Angler vor einen Karren spannen lassen soll, der weder Sinn noch TÜV hat. Wer sich die aktuelle Meldung über den zum 100. Mal gefangenen Rekordkarpfen durchliest, ahnt vielleicht, warum ich von (zu viel) Wettbewerb und Leistungsdenken beim Angeln überhaupt nichts halte. Und da ist es offensichtlich mehr als nur die Motivation, die den Unterschied macht.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Fips III schrieb:


> Und wenn die ganze Welt zu Europameisterschaften fährt und anschließend zu Weltmeisterschaften, verstehe ich nicht, warum es nur in Deutschland verboten sein soll.



Und wenn sich alle einen alten Käse unter die Mütze stecken, würdest Du das dann auch machen, nur damit Dir nichts entgeht? Nichts wird besser, nur weil es massenhaft statt findet. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Eine private Kuttertour mit einem Megaevent wie dem Grossmanncup mit 280 Teilnehmern zu vergleichen trotzt jeder Beschreibung.


 
Zumindest von Definition (Wettfischen/Gemeinschaftsfischen)her ist es das Gleiche. Ab 10 Teilnehmern gibt es nach oben keine Grenze.

Das ist nun mal ganz klar so festgeschrieben. Ob es für immer so bleibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Fips III schrieb:


> Leider kennen wir uns nicht und leider konnte ich Dir nicht sagen, daß meine beiden Großväter nicht im Wehrdienst waren
> des weiteren konnte ich Dir nicht rüber bringen, daß ich noch niemals einen Schuß mit einer Waffe beim Bund abgegeben habe.


 
?????

Von Wehrdienst oder so habe ich nichts gesagt. Nur von einem alten Käse unter der Mütze, so als plastisches Beispiel! Ich hätte auch von Schafsdreck in der Hosentasche reden können. Kenne ich da vielleicht eine (norddeutsche?) Redensart nicht?

Streß hatte ich nicht im Sinn. Ich wollte lediglich sagen: "Nur weil andere es tun, ist noch lange nicht richtig. Oft ist es genau anders herum."


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

@Wasserpatscher
Aber man muss sich fragen und zwar ernsthaft, wenn die Mehrheit etwas tut und ich der einzige bin der etwas nicht tut ob es dann nicht ein Fehler von mir sein könnte und ich das lediglich aus egoistischen Gründen tue oder weil ich um jeden Preis irgendwie auffallen will.
Klar soll man nicht einfach mit dem Strom schwimmen, aber man darf auch nicht "ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" gegen seine "eigentlich" Verbündeten anrennen. Solidarität ist absolut lebensnotwendig für uns Angler gerade heute im Zeitalter solcher Hirnlosenvereine wie PETA deren Einstellung schon fast Terroristische Züge annimmt (ich hab mich mal längere Zeit in deren Forum ungeschaut *schauder*). 

Um mal zu deinem Beispiel mit dem alten Käse zurückzukommen...wenn ALLE das machen und du ein paarmal ohne alten Käse zu nem Date mit ner scharfen Blondine gewesen bist und die dich jedes mal stehen lässt weil sie rausgefunden hat dass du Käselos bist oder sich deine Frau scheiden lässt weil ihr Geliebter einen größeren Käse hat dann WIRST du dir früher oder später einen Käse unter die Mütze stecken


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Um mal zu deinem Beispiel mit dem alten Käse zurückzukommen...wenn ALLE das machen und du ein paarmal ohne alten Käse zu nem Date mit ner scharfen Blondine gewesen bist und die dich jedes mal stehen lässt weil sie rausgefunden hat dass du Käselos bist oder sich deine Frau scheiden lässt weil ihr Geliebter einen größeren Käse hat dann WIRST du dir früher oder später einen Käse unter die Mütze stecken


 

Hihihihi! Schönes Ding! Aber ich steh nicht auf Blondinen. Ich möchte ja auch was Vernünftiges reden können, hinterher...

(Blöd nur, das intelligente Frauen meist vorher reden wollen...)


----------



## Stachelrochen (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Ob es klug ist, direkt meinen ersten Beitrag zu diesem brisanten Thema zu schreiben, bleibt abzuwarten.
Trotzdem wage ich es mal.
Diese Thematik wird oft und gerne disskutiert, ohne zu einem, für alle Beteiligten annehmbaren Ergebnis zu kommen.
Aber es ist doch nun mal so, das wir hier in Deutschland leben. Das dies ein Land mit einer Menge Bürokratie und mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Gesetzen ist, wissen wir doch. Letztlich haben wir ja alle mehr oder weniger direkt unsere Volksvertreter gewählt, die letztlich für die Gesetzeslage und deren Formulierung und Auslegung verantwortlich sind.
Wenn sich jemand über geltende Regeln hinwegsetzt, muß er mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen. Ansonsten würde das soziale Miteinander wohl nicht funktionieren.
Ebenso ist das eben auch mit dem Tierschutzgesetz, das als Bundesgesetz den Landesfischereigesetzen / -Ordnungen überstellt ist.
Für mich ist die Sache eindeutig: es muß einen vernünftigen Grund geben, einem Wirbeltier, in diesem Fall einem Fisch, Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen, auch wenn das im Fall Fisch als Streß bezeichnet wird. Ein vernünftiger Grund ist sicher nicht gegeben, wenn mir der Fisch als Medium dient, mich mit jemand anders zu messen, wenn es also nur um den Wettberwerb geht.
Werden die Fische in Gemeinschaft mehrere Angler dem Gewässer entnommen, um ein anderes Gewässer zu besetzen, einen Überbesatz zu regulieren, oder eine Fischsuppe für das Sommerfest eines Angelvereins zu kochen, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. Sicher ist auch der Begriff "Wettfischen" nicht ganz glücklich, ebenso wie "Sportfischer" und "Spaß" im Zusammenhang mit Angeln. Es gibt sicher glücklichere Formulierungen, an denen sich niemand so ohne weiteres stoßen kann. So zum Beispiel Gemeinschaftsfischen, Angler und Passion...
In den Siebziger  und Achtziger Jahren hat es ein Umdenken im Umgang mit Tieren gegeben, unter anderem durch gewisse Parteien. Und, ich denke, das ist eine durchaus positive Entwicklung für eine aufgeklärte Gesellschaft. Letztlich profitieren wir alle davon.
Die aktuelleGesetzgebung gründet auch auf dem Fehlverhalten einiger Angler, die sich wirklich wie die Axt im Walde verhalten haben. Die überfüllten Setzkescher etc. wurden ja bereits erwähnt. Das Außenstehende davor nicht die Augen verschließen, ist doch klar. Und hat man ersteinmal ein negatives Image, ist es verdammt schwer, es wieder los zu werden. Damit kämpfen wir Angler ja nun seit zig Jahren. Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder ein paar Pappnasen, die sich nicht benehmen können, und damit viel kaputt machen.
Daher stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob wir nicht besser an unserem Image feilen sollten, statt Wettfischen, zumindest unter diesem Begriff, auszurichten. Brauchen wir wirklich Pokale, oder Sachpreise, um uns selber zu beweihräuchen, oder eben diesen Anreiz, um in der Gemeinschaft zu fischen?
Da ist ein jeder einzelne Angler gefragt. Ees kann nicht sein, das vor o.g. Pappnasen, die Augen verschlossen werden. Jeder kann einschreiten, und jemanden auf sein Fehlverhalten hinweisen, und vielleicht Tips geben, wie es besser geht. Ob das nun auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber wenn alle Stricke reißen bleibt ja noch der Weg zum Vereinsvorstand, den amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufsehern, oder der unteren Fischereibehörde. Rabauken am Gewässer, die nicht in der Lage sind, sich an geltendes Recht zu halten, und eine millionenstarke Gemeinschaft von Menschen mit gleichem Hobby in den Schmutz ziehen, haben an unseren Gewässern nichts zu suchen.
Diskussion pro und kontra, hin oder her, letztlich müssen wir alle das mit uns selber und unserer Moral ausmachen, und natürlich dem gesetzlichen Rahmen, wie oben schon erwähnt. Als Angler, somit als Sachkuniger, haben wir doch auch eine gewisse Verpflichtung. Daran kann man nur appelieren!

Die rege Beteiligung an diesem Thema zeigt ja das allgemeine Interesse. Auch wenn man hier nicht zu einem allgemein gültigen Ergebnis kommen wird, so ist die Tatsache, das sich so viele Menschen Gedanken dazu machen und miteinander diskutieren, ein toller Ansatz, mit diesem Problem umzugehen.


----------



## Hawk321 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wettfischen in Deuschland Verboten...Warum?*

Verboten ist es generell nicht, kommt jedenfall d'rauf an, wie es geregelt ist. 

Ich  muss sagen, ein Verbot halte ich jedoch in gewisser Hinsicht durchaus berechtigt!

Hintergrund. In meiner Jugend war ich in meinem Verein der beste Matchangeler. Im Jahr wurden Meisterschaften Intern sowie Extern veranstaltet. Zu gewinnen gab es Urkunden und Pokale sowie Sachpreise die zu Weihnachten ausgegeben wurden.

Jedenfalls habe ich mit meinem können so viel Weissfisch gefangen, sodas ich nicht mehr wusste wohin damit. Ein zurück setzten war im Verein nicht gestattet. Also ein's auf die Rübe und ab damit nach Hause! Bei 4-5 schönen Rotaugen kein Problem aber bei 60 !!!

Leider war damals der Setzkescher verboten, so hätte man den Fang anschliessend wieder in's Wasser lassen können.

ISt der Setzkescher heute noch verboten????

Beim Wettangeln sollte man schon drauf achten was gemacht wird. Standartangeln, der mit dem meisten Fisch gewinnt oder extrem Weissfischjagd?


----------

